# La plaga de mujeres > 30 años |_0K4$ por falta de marido normal e hijos es indescriptible.



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

Estan por todas partes sin saber que hacer, deambulando como sonámbulo en la noche como si tuvieran aun 15 años. Si tan solo fueran conscientes de que lo que pretenden los sí homo de las "elites" es extinguirlas cuando acaben de ajustar el vientre artificial satanico y ya no las necesiten. Acaso ejemplos como begoño soplagaitas no les despiertan ninguna alerta? De verdad que no se plantean nada?

Y lo que respecta a perro/gatos una de ellas me dijo una vez que si su gato pudiera hablar poco menos que hablarían de filosofía, yo le conteste que si realmente pudiera se limitaría a llamarla hija de fruta, guarra, estupida, dame comida etc, no diría otra cosa. Se creen que los animales pueden amar y sentir como un humano y que no están con ellas más que por la comida como cualquier animal de granja.

En fin no es que sienta lastima por ellas ni me regocije con su desgracia sea dicho de paso, simplemente estan pagando el precio de sus actos de juventud, no es tan difícil entender como funcionan los objetivos de la vida. Yo solo soy un observador.


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

Este hilo será autodestruido en 5 minutos si no aparece ningun mensaje.


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

Voy pillando sitio para hilo mitiko


----------



## elcoto (1 Jul 2022)

Hola Marco, como va eso de ajustar el vientre artificial?


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Hola Marco, como va eso de ajustar el vientre artificial?



Has salvado el hilo de la autodestrucción felicidades. 

Estará para octubre se comenta en las saunas gays según subforo conspiraciones.


----------



## elcoto (1 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Has salvado el hilo de la autodestrucción felicidades.
> 
> Estará para octubre se comenta en las saunas gays según subforo conspiraciones.



En una de esas donde se conocieron el begoño y antonio..no?


----------



## Furymundo (1 Jul 2022)

mujer != consciencia


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> En una de esas donde se conocieron el begoño y antonio..no?



Exacto pero a mi no me preguntes que yo la popo solo la echo al water.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajaja ME NVTRE

Que se jodan esas zorras malnacidas


----------



## Saluter (1 Jul 2022)

Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.

Si muchas mujeres se quedan solas es básicamente porque los hombres de hoy dia sois una mierda, que ni son hombres ni nada y porque las mujeres son mayoría y matematicamente algunas se tienen que quedar solas.


----------



## zirick (1 Jul 2022)

Tengo un relato al respecto.

La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.


En algún momento te sale un bocata de jamón serrano. Del güeno. De ibérico. Pero el jamón serrano es un gusto adquirido, y a esas edades vas a por el chopped. Eres joven, y no pasa nada. Y el tonel está lleno de bocatas. Lo lías y lo devuelves al tonel. Tu disfrutas mordisquear los bocatas de chopped según te van saliendo. Alguna amiga tuya rarita le sale jamón serrano. Y por educación cuando era niña o porque es rarita, se queda con su bocata de jamón serrano y sale del juego.

Tienes ventipocos años. La verdad es que ya el chopped no te gusta. Prefieres el salchichón. No es problema, porque hay mucho salchichón. También te sale mucho chopped. Hay más que el que recuerdas cuando tenías 16. Una pena que no te saliera con tanta facilidad entonces. Aún pruebas algún bocata de chopped por los buenos tiempos, pero prefieres salchichón. Siguen saliendo bocatas de jamón serrano. Quizás alguno menos, pero sigue sin gustarte. Los devuelves al tonel. Alguna amiga rarita se intenta quedar con su bocata de jamón serrano. Haciendo uso de la presión de grupo, normalmente consigues que deje su bocata de jamón serrano, y siga sacando los de salchichon. No hay problema. El tonel sigue lleno de bocatas.

Tienes 29 años. Vas a coger el siguiente bocata, y te das cuenta que te tienes que inclinar algo más de lo normal para coger el siguiente bocata. No pasa nada. Aún quedan muchos. Algunas amigas se van quedando con los bocatas de chorizo. Nunca te has fijado en ellos. Tienen un sabor muy particular, huelen de lejos, y sabes que comer toda la vida chorizo es un rollo. Pero aún queda tiempo. Y sabes que siempre podrás coger bocata. Viene alguna de otras plazas, rebusca, y se lleva algún bocata de jamón. Van a tiro hecho, van a por SU bocata de jamón, y no se cortan un pelo, van a cuchillo. Pero son pocas, y quedan aún muchos bocatas. De vez en cuanto te sale un bocata de jamón serrano, pero eres consciente que hay muchos bocatas. Siempre podrás conseguir un bocata más tarde, y siempre podrás conseguir un bocata de jamón serrano. Igual te debería escamar que de jamón serrano ibérico ya no te salen, pero tampoco prestas atención porque tú no estás a por jamón serrano.

Tienes 39 años. Vas a coger el siguiente bocata, y te das cuenta que quedan pocos bocatas. Algo te mosquea. Tus amigas que se quedaron con el bocata de chorizo, y salieron del juego; pero han vuelto a dejar su bocata medio comido, y buscar bocata nuevo. Se tomaron medio bocata de chorizo, se hartaron del chorizo (era previsible), y lo dejaron otra vez en el tonel. Te comienza a apetecer un bocata de jamón. Como a tus amigas. Pero el problema es que no quedan bocatas de jamón. Quedan muchos bocatas de chorizo a medio comer, que han descartado tus amigas por la mitad. Y no te apetece chorizo, y menos por la mitad a mordiscos de tus amigas. También quedan bocatas de chopped. Muchos bocatas de chopped. Y te preguntas. ¿DÓNDE ESTÁN LOS BOCATAS DE JAMÓN SERRANO?


El muro no es no poder follar. El muro es no poder relación estable con compromiso con quién quieres. Y a partir de aquí, el que lo quiera entender que lo entienda.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (1 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Este hilo será autodestruido en 5 minutos si no aparece ningun mensaje.



Tanta atención necesitas?
Eres mujer? O acaso te gusta comportarte como tal?


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



Aquí llega la primera bienaventurada, bienvenida seas a mi hilo. Revelaré un valioso consejo que siempre dieron madres y abuelas a sus hijas nietas y que yo siendo hombre conozco por circunstancias: una mujer no debe estar con muchos hombres porque lo más valioso para un hombre en ellas es su integridad; siempre debe apuntar al hombre con el que aspira a casarse y formar familia. De lo contrario que se olvide de formar una familia ordinaria, de ahí tantos divorcios actualmente y miserias, presentes y futuras.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Jul 2022)

Tu espera unos años más y verás realmente aque llega esto ....


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Tanta atención necesitas?
> Eres mujer? O acaso te gusta comportarte como tal?



Solamente me gustan las explosiones, mis hilos desaparecen explotando.


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Muy enrevesado y difícil de identificar. 
Además para una tía el choped es lo que para ti el ibérico, y viceversa.
2/10


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Jul 2022)

Otro que lo pisotean las mujeres, o quieren que lo pisotee, y encima sabe que no es normal, se aguanta.

Anda, y pensar y hacer lo que os de la gana.

Yo me voy a tomar una cervecita.


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

El muro no es no poder follar. El muro es no poder relación estable con compromiso con quién quieres. Y a partir de aquí, el que lo quiera entender que lo entienda.
[/QUOTE]
Buena esa conclusión, yo también entiendo que de eso se trata. Personalmente entiendo que lo más importante es tener a alguien de quien poder fiarte para todo y hacer todo juntos. Todo lo demás en secundario. Por lo que veo en gente joven eso ha desaparecido al menos en apariencia, toda esta gente ha descendido al mundo de los animales.


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Otro que lo pisotean las mujeres, o quieren que lo pisotee, y encima sabe que no es normal, se aguanta.
> 
> Anda, y pensar y hacer lo que os de la gana.
> 
> Yo me voy a tomar una cervecita.



Fuera de mi hilo sucio falso legionario de medio pelo.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> El muro no es no poder follar. El muro es no poder relación estable con compromiso con quién quieres. Y a partir de aquí, el que lo quiera entender que lo entienda.



Buena esa conclusión, yo también entiendo que de eso se trata. Personalmente entiendo que lo más importante es tener a alguien de quien poder fiarte para todo y hacer todo juntos. Todo lo demás en secundario. Por lo que veo en gente joven eso ha desaparecido al menos en apariencia, toda esta gente ha descendido al mundo de los animales.
[/QUOTE]

Vale, pero están mucho mejor que un hombre porque están protegidas. Y claro que no hay empresarios para todas ni comisarios ni jueces pero pueden optar a tios mejores que ellas. La que se queda sola es porque quiere. First dates sigue teniendo las mismas exigencias.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (1 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



Hace 8 años una mujer me dijo "un hombre soltero/divorciado dura actualmente menos que un pastel a la puerta de una escuela".

Y creo que tiene razón. A poco que ese hombre no sea un impúber antropoide amachihembrado tiene mujeres de sobra. Otra cosa es que se intente hacer ver lo contrario.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (1 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Aquí llega la primera bienaventurada, bienvenida seas a mi hilo. Revelaré un valioso consejo que siempre dieron madres y abuelas a sus hijas nietas y que yo siendo hombre conozco por circunstancias: una mujer no debe estar con muchos hombres porque lo más valioso para un hombre en ellas es su integridad; siempre debe apuntar al hombre con el que aspira a casarse y formar familia. De lo contrario que se olvide de formar una familia ordinaria, de ahí tantos divorcios actualmente y miserias, presentes y futuras.



Soy mujer y tengo que darte la razón.

Siempre que digo que si algún día tengo hijas les diré que no se pongan en evidencia yendo a saco a por los hombres, que se dejen conquistar pero no por cualquiera, que elijan bien, etc mínimo me miran como si estuviera loca y me dicen que soy una anticuada y que eso son tonterías.

Ahí es cuando yo pienso para mis adentros: “Sí, estará anticuado y todo lo que tú quieras, pero que casualidad que de todas las presentes sea yo la que más suerte ha tenido en el amor”.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Eres consciente de que una mayoría de ellas no entendería bien este relato ¿Verdad?

Lo más que conseguirás es que les entre hambre, se "jinquen" un bocata de lo que pillen, se sientan culpables y para quitarse el disgusto lo rematen con un tarro de helado.

Al final la naturaleza se impone. Que una mujer se devalúa por cada pareja sexual que tenga no lo va a poder evitar el feminismo, el progresismo o cualquier otro ismo. Solo es cuestión de tiempo. Muchas lo descubrirán cuando ya no tenga remedio.


----------



## Murnau (1 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Estan por todas partes sin saber que hacer, deambulando como sonámbulo en la noche como si tuvieran aun 15 años. Si tan solo fueran conscientes de que lo que pretenden los sí homo de las "elites" es extinguirlas cuando acaben de ajustar el vientre artificial satanico y ya no las necesiten. Acaso ejemplos como begoño soplagaitas no les despiertan ninguna alerta? De verdad que no se plantean nada?
> 
> Y lo que respecta a perro/gatos una de ellas me dijo una vez que si su gato pudiera hablar poco menos que hablarían de filosofía, yo le conteste que si realmente pudiera se limitaría a llamarla hija de fruta, guarra, estupida, dame comida etc, no diría otra cosa. Se creen que los animales pueden amar y sentir como un humano y que no están con ellas más que por la comida como cualquier animal de granja.
> 
> En fin no es que sienta lastima por ellas ni me regocije con su desgracia sea dicho de paso, simplemente estan pagando el precio de sus actos de juventud, no es tan difícil entender como funcionan los objetivos de la vida. Yo solo soy un observador.



Esa es la teoría que yo tengo, llevan a saber cuántas décadas impulsando dicho vientre artificial. Y a éstas, con el puto feminismo y otros movimientos anteriores las han usado como los peleles que han demostrado ser, por otra parte. Y cuando hayan culminado su obra satánica, a saber cómo se las barren de encima.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (1 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> *Al final la naturaleza se impone. Que una mujer se devalúa por cada pareja sexual que tenga no lo va a poder evitar el feminismo, el progresismo o cualquier otro ismo. Solo es cuestión de tiempo. Muchas lo descubrirán cuando ya no tenga remedio.*



Como me dijo una vez un Señor muy sabio (ya fallecido): "Dios perdona siempre, El Hombre a veces: Darwin nunca". Lapidaria frase. Hay unas Reglas Naturales no escritas... quien se empeñe en contradecirlas, sufrirá las consecuencias de manera inexorable. Como decimos en Asturias "ye lo que hai". Saludos.


----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jul 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Esa es la teoría que yo tengo, llevan a saber cuántas décadas impulsando dicho vientre artificial. Y a éstas, con el puto feminismo y otros movimientos anteriores las han usado como los peleles que han demostrado ser, por otra parte. Y cuando hayan culminado su obra satánica, a saber cómo se las barren de encima.



Como lo harán lo desconozco pero las primeras en ser exterminadas serán las furgolistas, o sea las (*inserte imagen de bollos en fila). Será la traicion del milenio, haran estatuas conmemorativas de puro regocijo.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jul 2022)

Una vez estando con una tía muy narcisista, loca, polifollada y hecha mierda me dijo que ella no quería hijos, que le gustaría tener la casa llena de gatos.

Lo dijo así sin cortarse, imagino no sabía lo que pensamos los tíos de las locas de los gatos.

Y la tía tenía 28 años, estaba muy buena, que joder, tenía toda la vida por delante como para decir eso.


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

Hay un hecho impepitable.
Con los años, la vagina da de sí, el pene no.
Y si no hay ajuste por apriete, no hay goce.

Así que una madurita que ha follado mucho, por desgracia no te da más placer con su vagina del que te puedes dar con la mano, con la que puedes regular hasta 1024 niveles de presión.

Así que o cede otros orificios o empezará a darse cuenta de que algo falla.


----------



## Gusman (1 Jul 2022)

Van a la deriva y arrastraran todo a su paso


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Jul 2022)

que se consuelen pintandose el pelo de morao y acudiendo al aquelarre del 8M...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

Tios tirando fichas por doquier a autenticos orcos de mordor y ni por esas
Chicas dando match a un 1% de lo que ven, es decir al 1% de CHAD alfa frentemonos
Ese 1% se las follan, luego las mandan a tomar por culo, ellas pierden tiempo intentando que sean sus novios
Ellos pasan entonces ellas se desesperan "los tios solo quieren sexo".
De mientras los 99% de normalitos y feos siguen eternamente sin mojar el churro.
Los hombres cada vez se esfuerzan más por alcanzar ese ansiado 1% de status superior, gimnasios petaos, fisicos masculinos cada vez mas increibles, todos bien peinaditos y vestiditos, ellas proceso contrario cada vez se esfuerzan menos por gustar ¿pa qué si me tiran fichas igualmente? Gordas everywhere, cero cuidado personal, malos hábitos, fuman, beben, no se lavan la piñata
Los años pasan, todos solteros y sin hijos, tal como el NWO quería.
Y señores esta es la sociedad que se nos ha quedado


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Hace 8 años una mujer me dijo "un hombre soltero/divorciado dura actualmente menos que un pastel a la puerta de una escuela".
> 
> Y creo que tiene razón. A poco que ese hombre no sea un impúber antropoide amachihembrado tiene mujeres de sobra. Otra cosa es que se intente hacer ver lo contrario.



Yo por ejemplo sólo miro las tías de 7 de físico para arriba, el resto son invisibles y si hablamos de Charos, todas son invisibles para mi, nunca he estado con una tía que no sea 20 añera, por tanto, a mi me da igual que yo tenga mujeres de sobra, yo sólo salgo con tías buenas por lo que mi mercado está bastante limitado.


----------



## España1 (1 Jul 2022)

Yo seré de Marte…
Todas las tías que veo solteras es porque no se conforman con NADA, que tipos arrastrados tienen siempre a montones


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

....pero los gatos obtienen proveedoras.


----------



## Tzadik (1 Jul 2022)

Mejor eso que las que se ennovian con 18 años, tienen 2 hijos y luego a los 40 se divorcian, sacan paga, se quedan con la casa, se abren Tinder y se dedican a tirarse chavales de 24-34 años hasta los 50


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (2 Jul 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Yo seré de Marte…
> Todas las tías que veo solteras es porque no se conforman con NADA, que tipos arrastrados tienen siempre a montones



Es eso, da igual que sean más viejas y gordas, siguen pensando que merecen un principe azul, POR QUE SI, y esa locura hace que cada vez este todo el mundo más solo.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Jul 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> Soy mujer y tengo que darte la razón.
> 
> Siempre que digo que si algún día tengo hijas les diré que no se pongan en evidencia yendo a saco a por los hombres, que se dejen conquistar pero no por cualquiera, que elijan bien, etc mínimo me miran como si estuviera loca y me dicen que soy una anticuada y que eso son tonterías.
> 
> Ahí es cuando yo pienso para mis adentros: “Sí, estará anticuado y todo lo que tú quieras, pero que casualidad que de todas las presentes sea yo la que más suerte ha tenido en el amor”.



O sea que en la actualidad las madres le dicen a sus hijas que follen a saco todo lo que puedan? No es eso. Lo que pasa es que antes a las mujeres se les explicaba la realidad de la vida. Que el pico de atractivo pasa rápido y que si no buscan un hombre joven con potencial con el que construir una vida se van a quedar vistiendo santos. Además de que se les enseñaba a ser buenas esposas y complacer al hombre. Eso de " que se dejen conquistar pero no por cualquiera, que elijan bien" es apenas arañar la superficie. Las mujeres ya no están hechas para el tradicionalismo y pasaran unas cuantas generaciones (hambre) hasta que esto se arregle.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que *guardamos rencores* por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...




aqui hay hombres que no hemos EXISTIDO.


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Estan por todas partes sin saber que hacer, deambulando como sonámbulo en la noche como si tuvieran aun 15 años. Si tan solo fueran conscientes de que lo que pretenden los sí homo de las "elites" es extinguirlas cuando acaben de ajustar el vientre artificial satanico y ya no las necesiten. Acaso ejemplos como begoño soplagaitas no les despiertan ninguna alerta? De verdad que no se plantean nada?
> 
> Y lo que respecta a perro/gatos una de ellas me dijo una vez que si su gato pudiera hablar poco menos que hablarían de filosofía, yo le conteste que si realmente pudiera se limitaría a llamarla hija de fruta, guarra, estupida, dame comida etc, no diría otra cosa. Se creen que los animales pueden amar y sentir como un humano y que no están con ellas más que por la comida como cualquier animal de granja.
> 
> En fin no es que sienta lastima por ellas ni me regocije con su desgracia sea dicho de paso, simplemente estan pagando el precio de sus actos de juventud, no es tan difícil entender como funcionan los objetivos de la vida. Yo solo soy un observador.



Si la mujer le habla al gato de filosofia el gato se aburriria porque mujeres con conversaciones profundas son 1 de cada 1000 y siendo generoso.

La realidad es facha


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> O sea que en la actualidad las madres le dicen a sus hijas que follen a saco todo lo que puedan? No es eso. Lo que pasa es que antes a las mujeres se les explicaba la realidad de la vida. Que el pico de atractivo pasa rápido y que si no buscan un hombre joven con potencial con el que construir una vida se van a quedar vistiendo santos. Además de que se les enseñaba a ser buenas esposas y complacer al hombre. Eso de " que se dejen conquistar pero no por cualquiera, que elijan bien" es apenas arañar la superficie. Las mujeres ya no están hechas para el tradicionalismo y *pasaran unas cuantas generaciones (hambre) hasta que esto se arregle.*



NOPE. 
es el final 

celebremoslo


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



Haber sabido escoger, solo teniais que escoger mejor.

Os dejais comer el tarro, os enseñan que lonque mola es lo malo (por ejemplo los vampiros y hombres lobos en crepusculo por los que una generacion chorreaba en las bragas). Y luego, cuando os dicen que es lo que os tiene que gustar, hablas de que no te va a gustar todo el mundo...
Pues no, todo el mundo no, pero descartar a los buenos chicos e irse con el malote como sistema promedio lleva a lo que lleva.


No elegis libremente! Soys programadas.

Los hombres buenos aprenden que tienen que ser malos para entrar en vuestro radar de "gustos".

Que los hombres estan "estropeados"? Claro que si, se estropean intentnado llamar vuestra atención o al menos intentando no ser infelices.

Si al bueno le castigas y al malo le premias. ¿Que esperas que ocurra?
El bueno se corrompera, se rompera, o tirará la toalla. 
Y todo esto caudado por la falta de personalidad de la mayoria de mujeres.
Porque las mujeres parece o decis no necesitar a los hombres pero los hombees si necesitamos a las mujeres. Y no habeis estado a la altura, manipuladas como a niñas pequeñas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jul 2022)

Buen hilo, muy preñaalmas


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Me ha entrado hambre.... Vamos a hacernos una pizza,mi jamona y yo.


----------



## LMLights (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



GRANDE.

Mujeres NULÍPARAS PASADAS DE ARROZ Y CONATO ESQUIZOIDE. 

NO TOCAR NI CON PALO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

posiblemente quien abre el hilo tiene más de 30 y vive en casa de sus padres jugando a la play como un adolescente.

Sale por las noches con su grupo de amigos en circunstancias similares y por eso ve a las solteronas que se autoperciben como quinceañeras y no asumen la imagen del espejo, ni la cruel realidad de que dejaron pasar una etapa trascendental de la vida y ya no tiene vuelta atrás .

LA BOMBA GAY, es un ataque de ingeniería social a los españoles, para hacerles creer que la razón para emparejarse de forma temporal, es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays )

Toda la panoplia de identidades parafílicas, son precisamente para distraer . Para que la abducida borregada no sea consciente que la única razón del deseo sexual es la procreación y la formación de familias numerosas ( por eso existimos ) .

Somos descendientes de supervivientes de la glaciación, e incluso de primates que supieron criar y amar a sus hijos hasta que estos llegaron a edad reproductiva ( por eso existimos ) 

HETEROSEXUAL, no es copular con el sexo opuesto . Es algo irrelevante contra lo que se frote la punta del pene . Lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el ano de un señor, una muñeca hinchable, o una cabra . Son formas de masturbarse con agujeros en vez de la mano. 

Sólo hay dos formas de definir la identidad sexual :

- aquellos que como nuestros antepasados forman familias numerosas ( como toda la gente normal del planeta ) 

- cualquier otra cosa .



Para que se entienda mejor esta importante reflexión : 

Esto es un heterosexual : Un individuo que cumple con su cometido en el intervalo de tiempo que es su paso por la vida . Un eslabón más de una cadena que se remonta a millones de años .



Este es el típico español de esta generación drogado con la pornografía que alguien financia para que sea el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> posiblemente quien abre el hilo tiene más de 30 y vive en casa de sus padres jugando a la play como un adolescente.
> 
> Sale por las noches con su grupo de amigos en circunstancias similares y por eso ve a las solteronas que se autoperciben como quinceañeras y no asumen la imagen del espejo, ni la cruel realidad de que dejaron pasar una etapa trascendental de la vida y ya no tiene vuelta atrás .
> 
> ...



Suelo leerte porque a veces sueltas algunas píldoras de sabiduría y sin embargo me pierdo cuando veo que te enrocas tanto con el tradicionalismo. Tú mismo lo dices; "miles de años de matrimonios" para que en un pis pas todo se olvide y vuelva a mandar la hipergamia en ellas y la poligamia en nosotros (los tíos del 20% evidentemente). Eso pasa porque el amor de pareja no existe. Es un mito. Y con las leyes actuales no se puede apostar tu salud, tu tiempo y tus recursos a un mito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Suelo leerte porque a veces sueltas algunas píldoras de sabiduría y sin embargo me pierdo cuando veo que te enrocas tanto con el tradicionalismo. Tú mismo lo dices; "miles de años de matrimonios" para que en un pis pas todo se olvide y vuelva a mandar la hipergamia en ellas y la poligamia en nosotros (los tíos del 20% evidentemente). Eso pasa porque el amor de pareja no existe. Es un mito. Y con las leyes actuales no se puede apostar tu salud, tu tiempo y tus recursos a un mito.



El excedente de machos que siempre hubo a lo largo de las generaciones se enviaban a las guerras para exterminarlos . 

Todas las hembras existen para ser madres . Es su razón de ser . 

Pero los machos existen para que compitan entre ellos . De los machos depende la evolución de la especie pues son los superviventes los que fecundarán a las hembras.

Las especies que se emparejan lo hacen porque es imprescindible su colaboración para que las crías sobrevivan ya que nacen muy desvalidas .
Una hembra humana embarazada y recién parida con el bebé colgado de una teta durante dos años por lo menos no sería capaz de sobrevivir sin la ayuda de un hombre ( que no necesariamente el padre ) 

La vinculación de pareja es diferente a la fecundación . Podemos vincularnos a nuestro perro o gato sin reproducirnos con él. 

Para sorpresa de los etólogos ahora que se pueden hacer análisis genéticos - descubrieron que las crías en los nidos de los loros que se emparejan toda la vida tenían genes de diferentes machos !!! 

La " infidelidad " femenina es una ventaja evolutiva para diversificar la genética de las crías y de esa manera se libra de que todos nazcan con alguna tara heredada de un único macho.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (2 Jul 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Tu espera unos años más y verás realmente aque llega esto ....



Has despertado mi curiosidad, ¿qué teoría tienes sobre el tema?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 Jul 2022)

Han caído en la trampa del Sistema, también muchos hombres lo están haciendo, pero de otra manera.
Los satanistas han conseguido su objetivo con gran parte de la población occidental.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> el amor de pareja no existe. Es un mito



Pues no le entra en la cabesa a los betillas. Para ellas esa verdac es algo de lo más básico que captan rápido desde que ven la primera película de disney sin que nadie se lo tenga que ejplicar.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

lo que no comprenden los betillas es que ellas tienen otra configuración. No tienen los mismas movidas que vosotros, amegos. Ellas asen otras pelísculas. No os entra en la cabesota.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Amigo no se ofenda pero debes usted saber que jamón serrano es lo contrario del ibérico.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...




Resumen del texto:


De jóvenes












Unos años después:


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Estos comportamientos básicos de los que depende la supervivencia del individuo y de la especie están programados y no dependen de la voluntad ni de la decisión.
No siempre coinciden con nuestra lógica y conveniencia.

Las personas, que somos un animal más, somos guiados a través de recompensas bioquímicas o castigos que se manifiestan en angustia y dolor emocional si no hacemos lo que está previsto.

Las drogas existen porque simulan el sistema de recompensas bioquímico.

Ante los impulsos instintivos que es el deseo sexual y el deseo de comer todo el tiempo, esta la capacidad de ser humano de saber renunciar, de la misma manera que a los niños no se les deja estar comiendo chucherías y se les educa en una alimentación sana.

Como no es fácil saber renunciar al deseo y al placer, la civilización utilizó muchas técnicas para disuadir al individuo con el castigo. 
Convirtieron a la gula y la lujuria en el mayor de los pecados, lapidando a las mujeres que eran cazadas en una infidelidad, recuerden a Jesucristo : " el que esté sin pecado que tire la primera piedra ".

Como siempre es mejor prevenir que lamentar, decidieron tapar a las mujeres con prendas que distorsionasen su silueta y no fuesen tentación de otros hombres haciéndolas invisibles , e incluso con burkas porque incluso la mirada es seductora.

Actualmente hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han hecho la ablación porque sino no encuentran marido.

Extremo opuesto es España, que la mujer sin límites se convierte en lo que a está sucediendo : un gay ( sexo promuisco y estéril )


----------



## Wotan2021 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> First dates sigue teniendo las mismas exigencias.



First dates es un programa de ficción con un guión y una agenda (como prácticamente todo lo que sale en televisión), la realidad es bien distinta, afortunadamente. Salgan al mundo real (que tampoco es Tinder).


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> First dates es un programa de ficción con un guión y una agenda (como prácticamente todo lo que sale en televisión), la realidad es bien distinta, afortunadamente. Salgan al mundo real (que tampoco es Tinder).



El concepto que representa first dates es un ataque de ingeniería social porque va en contra de la familia convirtiendo la sexualidad en un simple disfrute placentero como cualquier otra droga.

Es una forma de incitar a la población a chutarse con heroína bioquímica.

sospechen cuando programas como first dates o la inconcebible cantidad de pornografía, no serían posibles en los países donde no hay coronavirus ni vacunaron a nadie.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> First dates es un programa de ficción con un guión y una agenda (como prácticamente todo lo que sale en televisión), la realidad es bien distinta, afortunadamente. Salgan al mundo real (que tampoco es Tinder).



No. No es guión 100% En la calle ellas son así. Y si no mira Tinder etc. O mira el Instagram de cualquiera. Viajes, cenitas etc. Después puedes decir que es todo humo pero que EXIGEN y si no se quedan solas, es cierto. Mucho peor lo tiene un tío, que no tiene ayudas y si se queda solo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Y lo que respecta a perro/gatos una de ellas me dijo una vez que si su gato pudiera hablar poco menos que hablarían de filosofía, yo le conteste que si realmente pudiera se limitaría a llamarla hija de fruta, guarra, estupida, dame comida etc, no diría otra cosa. Se creen que los animales pueden amar y sentir como un humano y que no están con ellas más que por la comida como cualquier animal de granja.



Lo malo es que eso mismo "hija de puta, guarra, estúpida, dame comida, ... " también lo dicen muchos adolescentes a sus madres y padres.
Y más, porque estos además de comida, como el gato, piden DINERO y poder fumar lo que se les antoje en la dorito cueva.
Hay madres verdaderamente desquiciadas con su vida familiar "idílica", pero de eso no se te ocurre abrir hilo alguno. No vaya a ser que se le vean las costuras a ciertas instituciones que tienes por intocables.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No. No es guión 100% En la calle ellas son así. Y si no mira Tinder etc. O mira el Instagram de cualquiera. Viajes, cenitas etc. Después puedes decir que es todo humo pero que EXIGEN y si no se quedan solas, es cierto. Mucho peor lo tiene un tío, que no tiene ayudas y si se queda solo.



¿Qué ayudas recibe una mujer soltera sin hijos?


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jul 2022)

Yo me he mudado con mi familia a un edificio de nueva construcción y de 40 pisos hay al menos 8 con solteronas insoportables entre los 35 y 45.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Causalidad y no casualidad.
Todas estas locuras y locazas de la edad madura vienen en parte de olvidar que cada acto tiene su consecuencia.
La gente es y debe de ser libre para elegir, pero mas aun, debe responsabilizarse de lo que hace y asumir las consecuencias de sus actos.
Que quieres llevar una vida de adolescente hasta los 40? Hagase. Pero cuando lleguen los cuarenta tu situación será la que te has labrado con tus actos, asi que ya te puede ir gustando.
En la vida las segundas oportunidades son eso, SEGUNDAS. No se parecen mucho a las primeras.
Y muchas veces cuando te das cuenta de lo que verdaderamente importa, es tarde. Pero muchas veces no es culpa tanto de la persona como de quienes le "imponen" esa forma de vida y esas adicciones...


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



Sí, es cierto que hay más mujeres que hombres, pero no en edad "casadera", digamos. Hay más mujeres que hombres a partir de 50 o 60 años, antes de esas edades, no.
Muchas mujeres se quedan solas por motivos similares a los hombres, hay gente que básicamente, NO está hecha para vivir en pareja.

Y no, no todos los hombres son una mierda. No exageremos.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí, es cierto que hay más mujeres que hombres, pero no en edad "casadera", digamos. Hay más mujeres que hombres a partir de 50 o 60 años, antes de esas edades, no.
> Muchas mujeres se quedan solas por motivos similares a los hombres, hay gente que básicamente, NO está hecha para vivir en pareja.
> 
> Y no, no todos los hombres son una mierda. No exageremos.



Antes estaban bien vistas unas cosas, ahora otras... Nada es casual, como tampoco que muchas de las gurus que escriben libros sobre la liberación femenina y son adalides de la misma tienen familias numerosas y proveedores ricos...
Antes, teniamos voces que nos decian que no todo el monte es oregano... Ahora tenemos voces que nos dicen que tenemos derecho a todo y que lo valemos todo...


----------



## Mis Alaska (2 Jul 2022)

Siento decirlo, por cada mujer sola con gato hay un hombre en su cuarto zurrándose la sardina mientras se zampa una bolsa de doritos. Que nadie se enfade conmigo por decir esto. La población suele ser un 50%-50%, por lo tanto a cada oveja le corresponde una pareja. Así que si tenemos una treinteañera solitaria, en algún sitio tiene que estar su 'pareja' también sola. Si alguien dice que esto se arregla a base de homosexualidad, en plan dos hombres (o mujeres) que se juntan para no estar solos, posiblemente sea alguien que también este solo o sola. 

Así que sí, es un desastre total a todos los niveles. Por el motivo que sea, hay una o dos generaciones que no han conseguido/querido formar una familia con todo lo que ello implica. 

Aunque nunca es tarde, puede que en un par de años tengamos 'matrimonios relámpago' de gente que dábamos por perdida.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Causalidad y no casualidad.
> Todas estas locuras y locazas de la edad madura vienen en parte de olvidar que cada acto tiene su consecuencia.
> La gente es y debe de ser libre para elegir, pero mas aun, debe responsabilizarse de lo que hace y asumir las consecuencias de sus actos.
> Que quieres llevar una vida de adolescente hasta los 40? Hagase. Pero cuando lleguen los cuarenta tu situación será la que te has labrado con tus actos, asi que ya te puede ir gustando.
> ...



Claro, y como buen meapilas, tú sabes perfectamente lo que lo que le conviene a los demás y lo que deben hacer, jajaja, ...

A saber la de miserias con las que cargas en el día a día. Debe ser apoteósico verte lamer las botas de tu amo día sí, día también, racanear en lo básico para pagar la gasolina con la que ir a remar cada día, aguantar a tu charo que te da más órdenes que el jefe, etc.
Seguro que estás tú para dar lecciones. Lo veo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Antes estaban bien vistas unas cosas, ahora otras... Nada es casual, como tampoco que muchas de las gurus que escriben libros sobre la liberación femenina y son adalides de la misma tienen familias numerosas y proveedores ricos...
> Antes, teniamos voces que nos decian que no todo el monte es oregano... Ahora tenemos voces que nos dicen que tenemos derecho a todo y que lo valemos todo...



Sí, proveedores ricos que ponen los cuernos en muchas ocasiones y de los que se divorcian en la mayoría de las ocasiones.


----------



## BogadeAriete (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



He llegado a leer hasta patriarcado.... Otra cerebrofrito del NON, cuando llegues a los 50 emponderada, pero sola y con muchos gatos, te darás cuenta que as sido engañada. Pero nada tu lucha sigue....


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Jul 2022)

MagdalenaCruella dijo:


> Soy mujer y tengo que darte la razón.
> 
> Siempre que digo que si algún día tengo hijas les diré que no se pongan en evidencia yendo a saco a por los hombres, que se dejen conquistar pero no por cualquiera, que elijan bien, etc mínimo me miran como si estuviera loca y me dicen que soy una anticuada y que eso son tonterías.
> 
> Ahí es cuando yo pienso para mis adentros: “Sí, estará anticuado y todo lo que tú quieras, pero que casualidad que de todas las presentes sea yo la que más suerte ha tenido en el amor”.



¿En qué franja de edad estás?


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro, y como buen meapilas, tú sabes perfectamente lo que lo que le conviene a los demás y lo que deben hacer, jajaja, ...
> 
> A saber la de miserias con las que cargas en el día a día. Debe ser apoteósico verte lamer las botas de tu amo día sí, día también, racanear en lo básico para pagar la gasolina con la que ir a remar cada día, aguantar a tu charo que te da más órdenes que el jefe, etc.
> Seguro que estás tú para dar lecciones. Lo veo.



No no, no estamos hablando de lo mismo.
Digo que cada uno es muy libre de hacer lo que le de la gana, pero que luego no se queje.
No se por que os montais estas peliculas. Si en el fondo es muy facil todo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Siento decirlo, por cada mujer sola con gato hay un hombre en su cuarto zurrándose la sardina mientras se zampa una bolsa de doritos. Que nadie se enfade conmigo por decir esto. La población suele ser un 50%-50%, por lo tanto a cada oveja le corresponde una pareja. Así que si tenemos una treinteañera solitaria, en algún sitio tiene que estar su 'pareja' también sola. Si alguien dice que esto se arregla a base de homosexualidad, en plan dos hombres (o mujeres) que se juntan para no estar solos, posiblemente sea alguien que también este solo o sola.
> 
> Así que sí, es un desastre total a todos los niveles. Por el motivo que sea, hay una o dos generaciones que no han conseguido/querido formar una familia con todo lo que ello implica.
> 
> Aunque nunca es tarde, puede que en un par de años tengamos 'matrimonios relámpago' de gente que dábamos por perdida.



En edades jóvenes, hay más hombres que mujeres. Nacen más niños que niñas. Y eso es así porque se dice que los niños tenían (cuando no había antibióticos) más probabilidades de morir de enfermedades infecciosas en los primeros años de vida. Con la medicina moderna esto se ha corregido y llegan prácticamente todos a la edad adulta, con lo que hay más varones casaderos, que mujeres en las mismas franjas de edad. Así que, forzosamente, aunque todas las mujeres se emparejaran, iban a quedar varones solos.
Pero es que, además, no todo el mundo vale para vivir en pareja, y mucho menos cuando se les ha educado en el hedonismo y falta de generosidad y valores.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿En qué franja de edad estás?



Esa no baja de 70.
Y encima narcisista porque para decir "uyy, de todas todas del mundo mundial, la que más suerte ha tenido en el amor, SOY YOOOOOO".

Dime de lo que presumes, y ya sabes.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No no, no estamos hablando de lo mismo.
> Digo que cada uno es muy libre de hacer lo que le de la gana, pero que luego no se queje.
> No se por que os montais estas peliculas. Si en el fondo es muy facil todo.



Es que no creo que la mayoría de hombres o mujeres solteros se quejen. Yo conozco a unos cuantos, y no los veo llorando por las esquinas. Y cuando hay quejas, suelen venir de HOMBRES. Conozco a uno que tiene 45 añazos y debe llevar cotizados 2 o 3 años como mucho. No es capaz de salir de debajo de las faldas de mamá y es incapaz de vivir por su cuenta. Ah, y se pasó unos 13 o 14 años haciendo una carrera.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es que no creo que la mayoría de hombres o mujeres solteros se quejen. Yo conozco a unos cuantos, y no los veo llorando por las esquinas.



Pues en ese caso, perfecto.
Ademas, nos estan educando en un marasmo de hedonismo y autosatisfaccion que les hace rechazar los sacrificios naturales de tener familia. Yo tengo una amiga que cada poco me esta recordando lo realizada que se siente sin tener hijos, viajando, y de fiestas y carruseleo con 30 y muchos... Sin que nadie de nosotros se lo pregunte. Si es feliz, pues mejor.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues en ese caso, perfecto.
> Ademas, nos estan educando en un marasmo de hedonismo y autosatisfaccion que les hace rechazar los sacrificios naturales de tener familia. Yo tengo una amiga que cada poco me esta recordando lo realizada que se siente sin tener hijos, viajando, y de fiestas y carruseleo con 30 y muchos... Sin que nadie de nosotros se lo pregunte. Si es feliz, pues mejor.



Si alguien se queja suelen ser tíos. Como puse en el post anterior, hay tíos de más de 40 que no salen de debajo de las faldas de mamá, que apenas han cotizado y que se quejan de que las mujeres no les duran. Así estamos, ...


----------



## butricio (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Aquí llega la primera bienaventurada, bienvenida seas a mi hilo. Revelaré un valioso consejo que siempre dieron madres y abuelas a sus hijas nietas y que yo siendo hombre conozco por circunstancias: una mujer no debe estar con muchos hombres porque lo más valioso para un hombre en ellas es su integridad; siempre debe apuntar al hombre con el que aspira a casarse y formar familia. De lo contrario que se olvide de formar una familia ordinaria, de ahí tantos divorcios actualmente y miserias, presentes y futuras.



La suerte de la fea la guapa la desea.

Cuidado con los listones y las espectativas que si algo abunda son los arroces pasados.

La mujer tiene que comprender que ha sido salvajemente manipulada para despreciar la familia,algo completamente opuesto a su naturaleza


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Si alguien se queja suelen ser tíos. Como puse en el post anterior, hay tíos de más de 40 que no salen de debajo de las faldas de mamá, que apenas han cotizado y que se quejan de que las mujeres no les duran. Así estamos, ...



Esa es otra. Es la adolescencia eterna. Que nos pase con 25, tiene un pase... Con 40 es casi enfermedad


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

butricio dijo:


> La suerte de la fea la guapa la desea.
> 
> Cuidado con los listones y las espectativas que si algo abunda son los arroces pasados.
> 
> La mujer tiene que comprender que ha sido salvajemente manipulada para despreciar la familia,algo completamente opuesto a su naturaleza



Y los hombres, no.
Los veo a todos desesperados por tener hijos.


----------



## macready (2 Jul 2022)

La guerra de sepsos judia me aburre, son como fantasmas narcisistas discutiendo el sexo de los angeles, alguien deberia sincerarse y decirles que ya estan muertos. Una lastima pero....


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jul 2022)

A mi siempre me ha resultado interesante pensar en la teoría de la evolución aplicada a sociedades y a su organizacion y modus operandi. La familia tradicional lleva milenios funcionando y ha habido epocas en que tambien se fue a pique generando crisis y cambios. Un ejemplo fue el último periodo romano. Tendemos a creer que lo que nosotros llamamos relaciones tradicionales es algo derivado de algo antiguo, carca, poco evolucionado... Cuando lo que habría que pensar es si en verdad eso es asi porque una sociedad diferente es incapaz de sobrevivir. Creo que todos sabemos la respuesta... Las sociedades donde el modelo tradicional cambia, son sustituidas por otras donde aun impera. Es simple matematica.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha resultado interesante pensar en la teoría de la evolución aplicada a sociedades y a su organizacion y modus operandi. La familia tradicional lleva milenios funcionando y ha habido epocas en que tambien se fue a pique generando crisis y cambios. Un ejemplo fue el último periodo romano. Tendemos a creer que lo que nosotros llamamos relaciones tradicionales es algo derivado de algo antiguo, carca, poco evolucionado... Cuando lo que habría que pensar es si en verdad eso es asi porque una sociedad diferente es incapaz de sobrevivir. Creo que todos sabemos la respuesta... Las sociedades donde el modelo tradicional cambia, son sustituidas por otras donde aun impera. Es simple matematica.



Con familia tienes algo por lo que luchar... Sin ella... Es un caso curioso en historia.


----------



## AEM (2 Jul 2022)

Con lo fácil que es de contentar a un hombre comparado con la creciente irracionalidad hipergámica femenina. Y la culpa es, cómo no, de los hombres.

Las mujeres al pasar cierta edad se autoengañan al pensar que todavía tienen a su disposición a los carapadres para formar un fast family plan. Ese tren ya pasó y priorizaste otras cosas en tu vida.

Los actos y decisiones tienen consecuencias y la autocrítica no estaría de más.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué ayudas recibe una mujer soltera sin hijos?



Pagafantas que pagan cosas y familia. Pero muchas salen sin dinero. El novio o amigos con ilusión de follar sigue invitando y haciendo favores. Y si no lo sabes, en la empresa pública y privada tienen tratos de favor.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es de contentar a un hombre comparado con la creciente irracionalidad hipergámica femenina. Y la culpa es, cómo no, de los hombres.
> 
> Las mujeres al pasar cierta edad se autoengañan al pensar que todavía tienen a su disposición a los carapadres para formar un fast family plan. Ese tren ya pasó y priorizaste otras cosas en tu vida.
> 
> Los actos y decisiones tienen consecuencias y la autocrítica no estaría de más.



Muchas (y tambien muchos) se intentan autoconvencer de lo contrario. O, de que su plan de vida es lo mejor y mucho mejor.
Mientras, te dicen que por tener hijos no puedes comprarte cosas chulas ni hacer viajes chulis... Cierto, pero yo no lo cambio POR NADA. 
Cada uno...


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pagafantas que pagan cosas y familia. Pero muchas salen sin dinero. El novio o amigos con ilusión de follar sigue invitando y haciendo favores. Y si no lo sabes, en la empresa pública y privada tienen tratos de favor.



Pues yo conozco más tíos de cierta edad, viviendo con mamá y papá, que tías.
Y no sé de qué tratos de favor )en empresas) hablas, como no sea en las pruebas de bombero, que tal vez les permitan menos rendimiento físico. Digo tal vez porque no lo sé con certeza. En lo demás, hacen los mismos exámenes y pruebas que un hombre, si la empresa es pública y el mismo curro que un hombre del mismo puesto, en la privada.


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jul 2022)

Las gentes de este país han cedido a la vanidad y al apego a los bienes materiales; *se han aficionado a la vida fácil y no quieren casarse o, si lo hacen, se niegan a mantener consigo a los recién nacidos, o solo crían uno o dos como máximo*, a fin de procurarles el mayor bienestar mientras son pequeños y dejarles después una fortuna considerable. De ese modo, el mal se ha desarrollado con rapidez sin que nadie se haya dado cuenta.

Esto lo escribió un señor hace 2200 años.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es de contentar a un hombre comparado con la creciente irracionalidad hipergámica femenina. Y la culpa es, cómo no, de los hombres.
> 
> Las mujeres al pasar cierta edad se autoengañan al pensar que todavía tienen a su disposición a los carapadres para formar un fast family plan. Ese tren ya pasó y priorizaste otras cosas en tu vida.
> 
> Los actos y decisiones tienen consecuencias y la autocrítica no estaría de más.



Hay gente que no quiere tener hijos, y no se arrepiente nunca.
No veo por qué todo el mundo debería desear lo mismo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Las gentes de este país han cedido a la vanidad y al apego a los bienes materiales; *se han aficionado a la vida fácil y no quieren casarse o, si lo hacen, se niegan a mantener consigo a los recién nacidos, o solo crían uno o dos como máximo*, a fin de procurarles el mayor bienestar mientras son pequeños y dejarles después una fortuna considerable. De ese modo, el mal se ha desarrollado con rapidez sin que nadie se haya dado cuenta.
> 
> Esto lo escribió un señor hace 2200 años.



En un mundo superpoblado y con crisis de recursos energéticos, ¿tú crees de verdad que la prioridad de la humanidad debería ser en este momento, reproducirse?


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En un mundo superpoblado y con crisis de recursos energéticos, ¿tú crees de verdad que la prioridad de la humanidad debería ser en este momento, reproducirse?



Esa excusa es mas vieja que el cagar y se cae sobre el peso de que las mismas que defienden esa postura luego les parece de puta madre que en africa se procree sin control y lo de las ONG les parece muy correcto.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues yo conozco más tíos de cierta edad, viviendo con mamá y papá, que tías.
> Y no sé de qué tratos de favor )en empresas) hablas, como no sea en las pruebas de bombero, que tal vez les permitan menos rendimiento físico. Digo tal vez porque no lo sé con certeza. En lo demás, hacen los mismos exámenes y pruebas que un hombre, si la empresa es pública y el mismo curro que un hombre del mismo puesto, en la privada.



Pareces nuevo. Pues claro que hay más hombres, porque a la niña le ayudan. Lo de las empresas... Mira conozco lo público y lo privado. En lo privado multitud de casos en los que la secretaria se lía con un jefe etc. y asciende o es una protegida. 

En lo público igual, pero además en caso de empate en un examen con un tío, como es el género menos representado (en la mía y en otras supongo) el puesto para ella. Eso por convenio. Después ojo con el lenguaje machista... Si te oyen decir coño etc. hasta te puedes meter en un lío. Ah... 

Tanto en un sitio como en otro broncas 0 si trabajan con un jefe hombre y los trabajos penosos muy raro que esté una mujer. Y si está, ya ponen a un tío para ayudar.

El decir ahora que la mujer no tiene un trato de favor es ser un iluso.


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jul 2022)

Es que me descojono que las mujeres del siglo xxi digan que es mejor no tener hijos porque hay superpoblacion y crisis de recursos y luego se gastan dinerales en sus mascotas, apoyar inmigracion y lo que haga falta. Cuando vivimos en la epoca con mas nivel de vida y recursos. Seguro que sus abuelas eran jeff bezos para tener 5 hijos


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pareces nuevo. Pues claro que hay más hombres, porque a la niña le ayudan. Lo de las empresas... Mira conozco lo público y lo privado. En lo privado multitud de casos en los que la secretaria se lía con un jefe etc. y asciende o es una protegida.
> 
> En lo público igual, pero además en caso de empate en un examen con un tío, como es el género menos representado (en la mía y en otras supongo) el puesto para ella. Eso por convenio. Después ojo con el lenguaje machista... Si te oyen decir coño etc. hasta te puedes meter en un lío. Ah...
> 
> ...



Esos comportamientos paternalistas para con las mujeres en las empresas, que muchas veces son tachados como machistas, son también usados para sacar beneficios cuando conviene (y no me refiero precisamente a liarse con jefes y eso, que si que hay pero es otra liga). Es mas viejo que los loros, y se sigue usando. No funciona por igual a todos los niveles, pero es patente. Asi tienes a tios haciendo el trabajo de algunas compañeras porque "porfi porfi porfiiii, ay que majo ereees".
No es una crítica ni un sarcasmo, es que pasa mucho. Cada uno se aprovecha con lo que hay y con lo que tiene. No pasa nada por reconocerlo.
Y hablando de constructos sociales, esas palabrejas progres, muchas mujeres lo hacen de forma inconsciente (otras perfectamente conscientes) porque es un comportamiento adquirido en nuestra sociedad.


----------



## Wotan2021 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No. No es guión 100% En la calle ellas son así. Y si no mira Tinder etc. O mira el Instagram de cualquiera. Viajes, cenitas etc. Después puedes decir que es todo humo pero que EXIGEN y si no se quedan solas, es cierto. Mucho peor lo tiene un tío, que no tiene ayudas y si se queda solo.



No has leído mi post, Tinder o Instagram tampoco son la vida real. Una cosa es la imagen que dan o que quieren dar y otra cosa es la realidad.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Aquí llega la primera bienaventurada, bienvenida seas a mi hilo. Revelaré un valioso consejo que siempre dieron madres y abuelas a sus hijas nietas y que yo siendo hombre conozco por circunstancias: una mujer no debe estar con muchos hombres porque lo más valioso para un hombre en ellas es su integridad; siempre debe apuntar al hombre con el que aspira a casarse y formar familia. De lo contrario que se olvide de formar una familia ordinaria, de ahí tantos divorcios actualmente y miserias, presentes y futuras.



Si ves llegar coches con sirenas azules a toda hostia en tu calle no lo dudes. No vienen a detener a un asaltabancos o a un narco no. 
tienes ya abogado o vas a coger el de oficio?


----------



## Wotan2021 (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y los hombres, no.
> Los veo a todos desesperados por tener hijos.



Hombres desesperados por tener hijos? nunca he conocido ninguno.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> No has leído mi post, Tinder o Instagram tampoco son la vida real. Una cosa es la imagen que dan o que quieren dar y otra cosa es la realidad.



La realidad es que ellas solteras están mejor que un tio soltero porque ellas tienen ayudas de pagafantas y el sistema es feminista con lo que conlleva.

Que sí, que un tipo soltero viaja solo y ellas solas no están nunca porque no pueden y demás, pero todo son ventajas para ellas. 

Como estaban jodidas eran antes, que sin marido no eran nada porque no podían trabajar y la sociedad las catalogaba como solteronas. Hoy el soltero hombre es el criminal. Ellas las liberadas.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Ya se han encargado el despreciar lo de la relación estable...y si una tiene una relaciòn estable enseguida se agobia y piensa que se está perdiendo por ahí sabe Dios el qué.

Total, la tía hará un carrusel de pollas pensando que se está liando con tíos que nunca hubiera imaginado (pero que pasan de relación estable). Una vez que se ha follado unos cuantos de los que están buenos, mejor que su ex (casi a años luz)...pues se dará cuenta que para una mujer no hay ningún merito en poder follar.

Así que el sistema le dirá que es mejor estar sola y que si las mascotas etc etc

Dicen haberse empoderado del hombre, pero cada vez son más esclavas del puesto de trabajo . Dejan con más facilidad al novio buenazas de toda la vida, que al puto jefe o jefa que les hace la vida imposible. 

Está TODO SENTENCIADO.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esos comportamientos paternalistas para con las mujeres en las empresas, que muchas veces son tachados como machistas, son también usados para sacar beneficios cuando conviene (y no me refiero precisamente a liarse con jefes y eso, que si que hay pero es otra liga). Es mas viejo que los loros, y se sigue usando. No funciona por igual a todos los niveles, pero es patente. Asi tienes a tios haciendo el trabajo de algunas compañeras porque "porfi porfi porfiiii, ay que majo ereees".
> No es una crítica ni un sarcasmo, es que pasa mucho. Cada uno se aprovecha con lo que hay y con lo que tiene. No pasa nada por reconocerlo.
> Y hablando de constructos sociales, esas palabrejas progres, muchas mujeres lo hacen de forma inconsciente (otras perfectamente conscientes) porque es un comportamiento adquirido en nuestra sociedad.



Por lo tanto tienen trato de favor. Ah, o te lo dice un jefe. Ayuda a tal tia.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Por lo tanto tienen trato de favor. Ah, o te lo dice un jefe. Ayuda a tal tia.



Es que seria negar lo evidente.
Para muchas mujeres, esos comportamientos son machistas cuando no les mola, pero cuando toca se aprovechan y no dicen nu mu.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Es lo que se comentaba, nos han vendido una historieta que era mentira y la hemos comprado.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (2 Jul 2022)

Pero si la mayoria de hombres salen escopetados en cuanto se huelen una "relacion"  tengan la edad que tengan.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

¿Víctimas? Bien que se aprovechan cuando pueden. Que las den por culo.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Víctimas? Bien que se aprovechan cuando pueden. Que las den por culo.



Pues tambien es verdad...


----------



## t_chip (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



?Los hombres "somos una mierda"?

Estáis en un nivel de exigencia cada día mayor, que ya no os vale con lo exigentes que sois por genética las mujeres, que ademas, empujadas (que no apoyadas) por el poder político y mediático exigís una vuelta de tuerca más cada dia en las ventajas por tener papo.

?Que esperabais?......?que la "mejora"iba a ser infinita y nosotros íbamos a seguir tragando hasta el infinito y más allá?

No juapas. La fiesta termino, y ahora os toca pagar la cuenta, y la moneda en la que vais a pagar hasta el último céntimo es SOLEDAD Y DESPRECIO.

Los pocos que sigan tragando con vosotras os van a exigir....!hasta el infinito y más allá!. Y cuando estéis muriendo solas, de cirrosis, cáncer de pulmón o alguna enfermedad de gatos, os acordareis de cuando teníais a vuestro lado un hombre dispuesto a tirarse a un río embravecido a rescataros, pero que a cambio exigía respeto y obediencia.
Nos habéis negado eso, y ahora a vuestro lado ya no teneis hombres, sino peleles, porque como a tales los habéis tratado.

!!JODEROS Y RECOGED LO QUE HABEIS SEMBRADO Y PRETENDEIS SEGUIR SEMBRANDO!!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pero si la mayoria de hombres salen escopetados en cuanto se huelen una "relacion"  tengan la edad que tengan.



Porque son los hombres basura de excremencia con los que les gusta ir a las mujeres jóvenes actuales. Eligen a la peor calaña masculina y al quedarse embarazadas y la calaña fugarse acusan a todos los hombres. Siento decir que la culpa es la mitad suya la mitad de la excremencia, uno por abandonar a su hijo (esto es un crimen natural muy grave) y la otra por elegir a la excremencia teniendo oro por todas partes. Por lo menos no mata a su hijo con un aborto (otro crimen natural muy grave).


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Bonita parábola.
Es emocionante y real como la vida misma.


----------



## t_chip (2 Jul 2022)

Ataraxio se flipa mucho, pero en eso tiene razón.
La diversidad genética, y no el número de individuos, es la base de la supervivencia de la especie.
Por eso todas las familias reales están llenas de tarados y tienen defectos genéticos graves, a pesar de tener mejor nivel de vida y de cuidados que todo el resto de la población.

Ocurre que está "diversidad a base de cuernos" no se puede pregonar, se ha de llevar en secreto, porque no gusta al macho proveedor, y puede redundar en el efecto contrario en el caso de que este se entere.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Hace 8 años una mujer me dijo "un hombre soltero/divorciado dura actualmente menos que un pastel a la puerta de una escuela".



Depende, si el notas no se quiere dejar pillar, nada de nada.
Sobre todo si ya tiene horas de vuelo y no es un jovencito inexperto.
Podrás sacarle, y con suerte, litros de cuajada pero no un anillo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pero si la mayoria de hombres salen escopetados en cuanto se huelen una "relacion"  tengan la edad que tengan.



Hombre, depende de la tía.
Si salen escopetados es porque es una tía-chatarra.
En otro caso es mucho más improbable.


----------



## t_chip (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué ayudas recibe una mujer soltera sin hijos?



Recibe todas las ayudas que quiera.
Solo tiene que insinuarse. !Ni siquiera necesita abrirse de piernas!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## damnit (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Glorioso.


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Jul 2022)

A toda la población la han engañado toda la historia con una cosa u otra, no hay excusas que valgan, el humano es lo suficientemente inteligente y capaz como para darse cuenta del engaño aunque le lleve un tiempo de permanecer en el. Como dices es solo obedecer a la voz de la conciencia que es lo que te dicta el camino correcto a seguir en todo momento. En su momento a mi como a todo mi entorno nos intentaron engañar con ciertas cosas pero algunos luchamos, fuimos fuertes y escapamos, simplemente usando la lógica y enfrentándose al rebaño. Lo dicho, no hay excusa que valga.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Somos la única especie de humanos que sobrevivimos, porque la hembra evolucionó para poder copular fuera de la época de celo y de esa manera engañar y entretener a los machos sin que se matasen por conseguir sexo. ( lo que sigue pasando con la llamada prostitución que aunque esté normalizado como un servicio, no es más que el comportamiento ancestral de las hembras ) 

En las otras especies de humanos, los machos mataban a las crías para provocar de nuevo el celo de la hembra . Como ocurre en muchos otros animales . La diferencia es que las leonas a los 3 meses ya tienen de nuevo 6 crías y al año estas crías ya se pueden reproducir, pero las humanas necesitan 15 años para poder ser madres . 

¿ por qué no se han extinguido los gorilas , chimpancés o cualquier otro mono ? porque no saben usar los palos y las piedras como armas . Pelean por las hembras pero no se matan .

EL MITO DE QUE LOS BONOBOS tienen sexo promiscuo es mentira. Las hembras CUANDO ESTÁN EN CELO, copulan con todos los machos del grupo para evitar que se peleen . La competencia por la fecundación ocurre dentro de la vagina de la hembra . Ella puede modular por su postura quien es el macho al que permite ser el padre. 
Por eso los penes de los bonobos se fueron alargando a medida que la tumefacción de la hembra ( para evitar la fecundación ) se hacía cada vez más grande. 
Los gorilas pelean con sus puños e intenta impedir que otro macho fecunde a sus hembras . Por eso tienen un pene invisible y de 3 centímetros en erección. 

El pene humano es un émbolo para extraer el semen del anterior . El coito consiste en eso : " saca saca saca saca .. y cuando está limpio se impulsa el chorro con fuerza dentro del útero y el resto para dificultar al siguiente. 









3 de cada 10 test de paternidad revelan que el hijo es de otro padre


La desconfianza de las abuelas hacia las nueras, entre las causas comunes para hacer esta prueba en el archipiélago. | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Yo me he mudado con mi familia a un edificio de nueva construcción y de 40 pisos hay al menos 8 con solteronas insoportables entre los 35 y 45.



Fuck them.
That´ll relax them.


----------



## damnit (2 Jul 2022)

Buenas burbujos,

Os voy a contar aquí unas pildorillas de mi experiencia con las mujeres, recopilaré aquí unos cuantos consejos que he recibido, dado y aplicado y que me han ayudado a entender a las mujeres a lo largo de mi vida. Muchos de estos consejos han venido de aquí, del ático, de hecho. Antes de desvelaros la sorpresa: no, sigo sin entender a las mujeres. La diferencia es que mientras antes podría tener un interés en comprenderlas, ahora ya he desistido. Pero al menos tomaos esto que os digo como palabra de dios, porque estos consejos son válidos para cualquier hombre que se relacione con mujeres, sea ésta cual sea la relación que tengáis con ellas.


Lo primero y más importante que yo he aprendido de mi experiencia es que *a las mujeres no les interesan vuestros dramas*, ni quieren saber de nuestros problemas ni quieren tener a lo que ellas perciben como “hombre débiles” a su alrededor. Esto es una verdad universal, desde que el mundo es mundo. Que no te vendan la historia del ‘hombre sensible’. A las mujeres no les gustan los soyboys ni los manginas, a no ser que sea para manipularles hacia lo que ellas quieren, y después puerta. No vayas a tu mujer a llorarle penas o a decirle que estás deprimido, porque directamente ni le importa ni lo quiere saber. Ellas quieren hombres fuertes, que no flaqueen y por supuesto que no tengan problemas, y si los tienen que se vayan al bar a contárselo a sus amigotes. ¿Te has quedado en paro? Jódete, ¿estás deprimido porque el trabajo es una mierda? Jódete, búscate otro. Ay amigo pero espera, que si el caso es a la inversa... ya sabes lo que se espera de tí. Pero cuidado! porque si una mujer te hace partícipe de sus problemas y te involucras demasiado, te convertiras en parte de ellos y terminarás siendo culpable, aunque no tengas nada que ver. Las mujeres tienen serios problemas distribuyendo culpas y suelen acudir de forma fácil a lo que tienen más cerca. Ni que decir tiene que una mujer no es capaz de hacer análisis de conciencia o autocrítica. Cuidado pues.
Las mujeres lo quieren todo a su manera, esté bien o esté mal. *Tu opinión importa de poco a nada*. Esto aumenta exponencialmente si hay larvas de por medio. Cuando estás con una mujer, tú eres el segundo en el orden de vida (primero ella), pero cuando hay larvas, pasas no sólo a ser el tercero sino en muchos casos, directamente inexistente. Muchos hombres los pasan mal cuando llegan a darse cuenta de esto, es importante que asumas que si estás con tu novia o mujer y tenéis hijos el día de mañana, pasarás a tener una relevancia tendente a cero. Proveedor y poco más.
*No podemos ser amigos de las mujeres*. Ni tampoco enemigos necesariamente. Pero el gran error de muchos hombres es pensar que las mujeres pueden ser nuestro hombro amigo, nuestros confidentes. Ni pueden, ni tampoco quieren. Las mujeres están al otro lado de la valla, así de simple. ¿Quiere decir esto que no puedes ser amigo de tu mujer? Por supuesto que puedes, pero nunca serás su ‘mejor amigo’, ni tú de ella. Cuidado con aislarte de tus amistades por una mujer, eso puede ser tu perdición.
Las mujeres tienen verdaderos problemas para mostrar sus emociones como son. Y cuidado, porque esto es siempre lo contrario de lo que nos han enseñado. *Las mujeres por lo general tienen dos estados binarios: contenta y no contenta*. El problema es que muchas de las mujeres exteriorizan todas sus emociones negativas como “no contenta”. Es decir, tu mujer se china como un mono cabreado por motivos peregrinos que no entiendes. Error. Tu mujer seguramente esté triste, o deprimida, o frustrada o cabreada, pero sólo sabe mostrarlo de una forma: no contenta. Cuidado con eso porque se suele meter la pata muy mucho y muy a menudo con estas cosas.
*La mujer sólo tiene capacidad de crear un vínculo sentimental y/o de amor, y ese vínculo es con sus hijos*. Ni contigo, ni con su padre ni con su madre ni con sus amigas. El único vínculo real de amor que una madre es capaz de establecer de forma sólida y continuada en el tiempo es con sus hijos. Tú eres su compañero, pero vas sentado en el asiento trasero del coche que ella conduce, mientras lo tengas claro y tengas claro dónde estás, te irá bien.
*La mujer es caprichosa, voluble y cambiante* (‘la donna è mobile’). Lo que hoy le parece bien, mañana le parece mal, y viceversa. La mujer tiene sus propias opiniones y no puedes convencerla a través del diálogo como lo harías con un hombre. Para convencer a tu mujer de algo debes hacerle creer que es idea suya, y nunca tuya. Esto requeriría un hilo aparte, pero como pista te diré que es preferible atacar por los flancos que a la cara. Si ella ve que quieres imponer tu idea en algo, lo más probable es que lo rechazará. Sin embargo, puedes plantar la semilla en su cabeza y dejarla germinar. Nada con las mujeres se puede conseguir de inmediato, es todo una carrera de fondo (‘la mujer siempre tiene la razón’)
*Las mujeres, por definición, se odian entre ellas*. No son sinceras, ni entre mejores amigas. Aún y con todo eso, mi consejo es que huyas siempre de una mujer que sólo tiene amigos hombres y ninguna mujer (de esto ya hemos hablado en otros hilos acerca de las ‘red flags’). Capítulo aparte las amigas, cuántas historias habremos conocido ya de matrimonios destruidos por los consejos de “esa amiga”.
*No intentes dialogar, razonar o argumentar con una mujer como lo harías como un hombre*. La mujer no está abierta al diálogo como un hombre si ella no lleva la mano ganadora. Del mismo modo, no le contarías a una mujer los mismos chistes que le cuentas a un hombre, lo cual me lleva al siguiente punto.
*Las mujeres no tienen sentido del humor*. No te empeñes. Las mujeres no cuentan chistes, lanzan globos sonda. Las mujeres no saben ni quieren reírse de sí mismas, y esto es la base misma del sentido del humor. No insistas, ese chiste o ese meme que hace que te descojones a ella no sólo no le hará ni puta gracia sino que además te mirará con cara de que eres tonto del culo.
La mujer *siempre recordará al hombre que la desvirgó*. Da igual la complicidad que tengas con ella y da igual que seas un efebo que folle como los ángeles. El primer novio es el que se queda en la retina para siempre.
La mujer de tus sueños, esa mujer dulce, cariñosa y sexual que una vez conociste y que te hizo perder la cabeza, una vez consiga su objetivo contigo (aburrirse, tener familia, tener una seguridad financiera), se transformará en una mujer completamente diferente y posiblemente opuesta a todo lo que te enamoró de ella. Es importante que el hombre maneje sus expectativas.
*Las Leyes de Parkinson* *son de aplicación en las mujeres, en todo su esplendor*. Las mujeres no saben prioritizar, no tienen control del tiempo y no entienden de eficiencia. Es decir, cuando tú estás decidiendo si váis a comprar una casa orientada al sur porque es más fresca en verano, ella posiblemente esté pensando en que color va a pintar la habitación del niño. Cuando hayáis quedado a las 20h y tú tengas tus tiempos calculados para prepararte y salir a tiempo, observarás que ella, aún a 10 minutos de salir ni siquiera ha empezado a prepararse. Esto no es algo por lo que debas indignarte, sino tratarlo con entendimiento y compasión. Sencillamente no pueden ni quieren aprender a manejar su tiempo. Me remito al punto 8 para lidiar con estas situaciones.

No es que esto os vaya a ayudar a entender a las mujeres (ni falta que hace) pero sí que al menos espero que os sirva para saber el papel que ocupáis en sus vidas. ¿Cómo podéis suplir esta ausencia una vez lo habéis asumido? Ocupad vuestra vida personal en cosas que os llenen, llenad vuestro espacio con la literatura, el aprendizaje o los hobbies. Recordad esta máxima:


*Para la mujer, el hombre es un suplemento. En el círculo íntimo de la mujer, el hombre es un satélite alrededor de ella.

Para el hombre, la mujer es un complemento, un todo. En el círculo íntimo del hombre, la mujer es el centro de su vida.*


Es la disquisición entre estas dos premisas lo que lleva a muchos hombres a frustrarse, las relaciones hombre-mujer no son recíprocas, cuanto antes lo asumáis, mejor para vosotros.

Añado, a modo de corolario, _red flags_ que ayudan rápidamente a identificar a una mujer de la que directamente tienes que huir por patas. Esto ya lo publiqué en otro hilo así que lo pego aquí tal cual:



damnit dijo:


> Te voy a dar algunas cosas que se podrían catalogar como "red flags" que pueden potencialmente convertir a una tía en una maltratadora, psíquica o física:
> 
> Cambios de humor extremos sin razón aparente. Si la tia tiene un motivo para cabrearse, normalmente te lo dirá con directas o indirectas, pero lo dirá.
> Celos muy fuertes y por cosas muy pequeñas
> ...



Paso firme y vista al frente amigos.


Saludos



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/os-voy-a-contar-unas-cuantas-cosas-de-las-mujeres-basadas-en-mi-experiencia-porque-si-no-reviento-consejos-blasterianos-inside-tocho.1571660/


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues yo conozco más tíos de cierta edad, viviendo con mamá y papá, que tías.
> Y no sé de qué tratos de favor )en empresas) hablas, como no sea en las pruebas de bombero, que tal vez les permitan menos rendimiento físico. Digo tal vez porque no lo sé con certeza. En lo demás, hacen los mismos exámenes y pruebas que un hombre, si la empresa es pública y el mismo curro que un hombre del mismo puesto, en la privada.



Si, pero reconoce que en los puestos de trabajo que tienen dificultad, riesgo, penosidad... prácticamente NO hay mujeres.
El mundo del trabajo no se reduce a mover papeles en el SEPES de 9 a 2.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Banalización del sexo. Gallardo de VOX menciona LA BOMBA GAY " sexo promiscuo y estéril . formar parejas para follar no para formar familias "


Sí claro . estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Es cierto que debería reducirse a lo mínimo la cantidad de humanos en el planeta. Pero que empiecen por los del sur que es donde vive los siete mil millones de habitantes que van a comerse a los estériles del norte. La agenda 203 consiste precisamente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

muchos divorcios son consecuencia de los cambios hormonales de las mujeres cuando llegan a la menopausia que las trastorna. 

En el pasado le llamaban histerismo ( que viene de útero ) pero como el concepto de familia estaba muy arraigado se la dejaba berrear con sus locuras hasta que se le pasara . Los curas tenían una importante función en calmar los ánimos desbocadas de las mujeres histéricas . Les recordaban su promesa ante dios de la fidelidad y lo sagrada que era la familia hasta que la muerte os separe . Le hacía rezar unas cuantas oraciones y volvía a casa tranquila a planchar y hacer la cena.


----------



## España1 (2 Jul 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Es eso, da igual que sean más viejas y gordas, siguen pensando que merecen un principe azul, POR QUE SI, y esa locura hace que cada vez este todo el mundo más solo.



Es que es así.

yo tengo una amiga médico, con dinero, guapa, cuerpo bonito…
Sale con tíos y los deja a los dos meses, a todos les saca pegas.


----------



## Lian (2 Jul 2022)

En mi trabajo ahora hay muchas chicas jovencitas (en comparación a las mas veteranas) y es un show. Alguna (veterana) que otra se maquilla mas de la cuenta para hacer frente a las mas jóvenes con cuerpos esculpidos y cara de angelitos (que no lo son). Yo me escojono viendo el panorama porque parece que algunas no aceptan el muro. 

Por otra parte, el tío que después de los 40 sigue solo no se dejará atrapar por nadie y menos con las cabecitas locas que hay por ahí...


----------



## t_chip (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En un mundo superpoblado y con crisis de recursos energéticos, ¿tú crees de verdad que la prioridad de la humanidad debería ser en este momento, reproducirse?



La prioridad de la sociedad que quiera pervivir si debería ser, sin el menor asomo de duda, reproducirse.

Si no, llegará otra sociedad que se dedique, precisamente, a reproducirse, y ocupará el lugar de la que no se reproduce.

La vida es lucha, y tú no dejas de luchar con los otros hombres para asi conservar los recursos, el planeta, o evitar el cambio climático o la muerte del enemigo, ?a que no?
Pues entonces, ?por que eso que tú, a título particular no haces, deberían hacerlo las sociedades en su conjunto?

Si el mundo revienta, !!!PUES QUE REVIENTE, COJONES!!!. Me importa una mierda.

Si las familias ya no se reproducen o apenas tienen uno o dos hijos es porque LOS HOMBRES YA NO QUEREMOS.

Para que una sociedad perviva no es suficiente con que se reproduzcan los alfa, que son muy pocos, y no pueden cuidar de toda la descendencia que serían, hipotéticamente, capaces de producir.
Para que una sociedad perviva SE NECESITA LA COLABORACIÓN DE TODOS, y para eso, O FOLLAMOS TODOS, O LA PUTA AL RÍO, que ya está todo inventado desde el principio de los tiempos.


!!NO PATRIARCADO, NO BABY PARTY, GUARRAS!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chino Negro (2 Jul 2022)

Por eso solo voy a por las japonesas y las protegeré como un Samurái


----------



## t_chip (2 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Hombres desesperados por tener hijos? nunca he conocido ninguno.



Antaño había muchos, hoy ya no queda apenas ninguno.


Para un hombre tener hijos es tan fácil como para una mujer follar. A determinada edad ellas se te arriman para eso, igual que a todas las edades, nostros nos arrimamos para lo otro.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Es eso, da igual que sean más viejas y gordas, siguen pensando que merecen un principe azul, POR QUE SI, y esa locura hace que cada vez este todo el mundo más solo.



Una conocida (que no amiga) dejo a su novio,un chaval que ademas es guapo, no por nadie, sino porque ella decia que se merecia algo mas!!!!! Y por increíble que parezca no sólo no tenia a nadie en la recámara o en la mira (algo clasico), sino que la muy pájara reconocia que estaba bien con el, a gusto.
Pero decia que ella podia tener algo mejor. Siempre hay algo mejor... Es asqueroso todo.
Por cierto, este comportamiento no es exclusivo de mujeres, cierto


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Buenas burbujos,
> 
> Os voy a contar aquí unas pildorillas de mi experiencia con las mujeres, recopilaré aquí unos cuantos consejos que he recibido, dado y aplicado y que me han ayudado a entender a las mujeres a lo largo de mi vida. Muchos de estos consejos han venido de aquí, del ático, de hecho. Antes de desvelaros la sorpresa: no, sigo sin entender a las mujeres. La diferencia es que mientras antes podría tener un interés en comprenderlas, ahora ya he desistido. Pero al menos tomaos esto que os digo como palabra de dios, porque estos consejos son válidos para cualquier hombre que se relacione con mujeres, sea ésta cual sea la relación que tengáis con ellas.
> 
> ...



Pues es asi, básicamente.
Las mujeres se enamoran hasta cierta edad (temprana). Luego ya son otras cosas...


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Nunca estan contentas, cuanto antes entendamos esto,mejor


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> La prioridad de la sociedad que quiera pervivir si debería ser, sin el menor asomo de duda, reproducirse.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Lo mismo piensan ellas. Si nosotros no colaboramos, no hay trato.
Y son ya legión las que largan a maridos o parejas que no colaboran.
Así que, todos, todas y todes, contentos, contentas y contentes.
Tú quieres imponer patriarcado, ellas se niegan a pasar por el aro. Y te jodes.

PD. Supongo que tu madre era o es una guarra y por eso piensas que todas son iguales.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El excedente de machos que siempre hubo a lo largo de las generaciones se enviaban a las guerras para exterminarlos .
> 
> Todas las hembras existen para ser madres . Es su razón de ser .
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, me respondes con más biología. La biología está intervenida por el estado. Precisamente por eso todos estamos así de jodidos.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (2 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> O sea que en la actualidad las madres le dicen a sus hijas que follen a saco todo lo que puedan? No es eso. Lo que pasa es que antes a las mujeres se les explicaba la realidad de la vida. Que el pico de atractivo pasa rápido y que si no buscan un hombre joven con potencial con el que construir una vida se van a quedar vistiendo santos. Además de que se les enseñaba a ser buenas esposas y complacer al hombre. Eso de " que se dejen conquistar pero no por cualquiera, que elijan bien" es apenas arañar la superficie. Las mujeres ya no están hechas para el tradicionalismo y pasaran unas cuantas generaciones (hambre) hasta que esto se arregle.



No se les dice que se follen a cualquiera, pero tampoco se les dice que está mal hacerlo.
No es arañar la superficie, es dar mi opinión en pocas palabras para no extenderme demasiado cuando tengo sentadas alrededor a 4 tías que viven en los mundos de yupi.


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo mismo piensan ellas. Si nosotros no colaboramos, no hay trato.
> Y son ya legión las que largan a maridos o parejas que no colaboran.
> Así que, todos, todas y todes, contentos, contentas y contentes.
> Tú quieres imponer patriarcado, ellas se niegan a pasar por el aro. Y te jodes.
> ...



Pues por mi parte se acabó, hace 1 año que no lavo un plato ni limpio la casa.
No se me da bien ni me interesa y ellas suelen ser unas locas de la limpieza y se les da bien, pues lo suyo es que lo hagan ellas al igual que yo hago por sistema cualquier tramite o configuracion arreglo tecnológico.

Para eso de a medias y luego andar midiendo... prefiero estar solo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Pues por mi parte se acabó, hace 1 año que no lavo un plato ni limpio la casa.
> No se me da bien ni me interesa y ellas suelen ser unas locas de la limpieza y se les da bien, pues lo suyo es que lo hagan ellas al igual que yo hago por sistema cualquier tramite o configuracion arreglo tecnológico.
> 
> Para eso de a medias y luego andar midiendo... prefiero estar solo.



Hoy en día los trámites los hace cualquiera.
En cuanto a manejar las nuevas tecnologías, en general, también. Y suele llevar poco tiempo.
Pero hacer las cosas de casa todos los días, son horas a diario, sobre todo si haces la comida.
Si ella trabaja fuera de casa, no veo por qué habría de cargar sola con la responsabilidad de la casa. Pero vamos, que cada cual es cada cual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Pero hombre, me respondes con más biología. La biología está intervenida por el estado. Precisamente por eso todos estamos así de jodidos.




Vivimos en una sociedad distópica aunque no lo queramos ver.

*“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible.”*






EL ZOO HUMANO ( Desmond Morris ) mítico documental , donde relata el proceso de atrofiamiento de nuestra sociedad incapaz de detectar al enemigo real


DESMOND MORRIS, el gurú de la etología humana, explica en este vídeo y también en el libro premonitorio, como la sociedad occidental se ha ido convirtiendo en un zoo humano , y la pérdida de instintos naturales de las personas convirtiéndonos en animales de granja o de zoo, sin perspicacia, sin...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pero si la mayoria de hombres salen escopetados en cuanto se huelen una "relacion"  tengan la edad que tengan.



Los hombres solo salimos escopetados de un atisbo de relacion cuando la mujer realmente no nos interesa y solo la queremos para pasar el rato mientras encontramos pareja.


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En un mundo superpoblado y con crisis de recursos energéticos, ¿tú crees de verdad que la prioridad de la humanidad debería ser en este momento, reproducirse?



De la humanidad en conjunto no, de españa como nacion si. Que futuro nos espera sino?


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> De la humanidad en conjunto no, de españa como nacion si. Que futuro nos espera sino?



Si deseas colaborar en el mantenimiento de la sociedad española, pero NO colaboras en casa, y no lavas ni un plato, ya me dirás.


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues en ese caso, perfecto.
> Ademas, nos estan educando en un marasmo de hedonismo y autosatisfaccion que les hace rechazar los sacrificios naturales de tener familia. Yo tengo una amiga que cada poco me esta recordando lo realizada que se siente sin tener hijos, viajando, y de fiestas y carruseleo con 30 y muchos... Sin que nadie de nosotros se lo pregunte. Si es feliz, pues mejor.



Dime de que presumes...


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Si deseas colaborar en el mantenimiento de la sociedad española, pero NO colaboras en casa, y no lavas ni un plato, ya me dirás.



Hago cosas mas importantes, mi tiempo y mi mente es mas valioso en otras tareas.

Si yo trabajo 10 horas al dia y estoy pensando en proyectos y en el trabajo durante mi tiempo libre, y tu tienes un trabajo que consiste en tocsrse el chocho de 8, 6, 4 horas.. luego no me vengas dando la murga si la casa no esta como tu quieres, la acicalas tu a tu gusto y a mi no me estorbas.
Y si todos hiciesen igual mejoe le iria al pais. De hecho mejor le iba cuando la distribución de las tareas era clara: tareas del hogar mujer, tareas fuera o manitas, el hombre. 

Porque luego ademas se vuelve una competicion, que si yo hice esto y tu hiciste esto ltro entonces te toca hacer esto.... vamos a ver señoras que tengo cosas mas importantes que pensar que en tener la vcasa ordenada y reluciente a su gusto las 24horas....


----------



## Chortina de Humo (2 Jul 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Los hombres solo salimos escopetados de un atisbo de relacion cuando la mujer realmente no nos interesa y solo la queremos para pasar el rato mientras encontramos pareja.



Pues ahi esta, si ellos eligen por que ellas no? 
Si una mujer descarta a un hombre "bueno" porque simplemente es solo eso, bueno, aunque sea un muermazo con el que no tiene nada en comun o su fisico no le atraiga, "ejjjjjqueee todas van a por los chads"

Doble rasero, no?


----------



## Karlova (2 Jul 2022)

es verdad, yo siempre he sido nuncafollista pero desde que me acerco a la treintena y agrando mis bolsillos cada vez más he empezado a despertar interés en el genaro femenino. cuando cruce los treinta y se me ponga cara de padre espero no cagarla


----------



## siroco (2 Jul 2022)

¿pero qué sentido tiene para un hombre casarse actualmente?, no solo no te va a facilitar la vida como podía ser en el pasado, sino que te la va a hacer más difícil, y con posibilidades de arruinártela.

Lo que me extraña es que todavía queden hombres dispuestos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pues ahi esta, si ellos eligen por que ellas no?
> Si una mujer descarta a un hombre "bueno" porque simplemente es solo eso, bueno, aunque sea un muermazo con el que no tiene nada en comun o su fisico no le atraiga, "ejjjjjqueee todas van a por los chads"
> 
> Doble rasero, no?



Los móviles de conducta son distintos, por eso lo de raseros diferentes, que no necesariamente dobles.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

siroco dijo:


> ¿pero qué sentido tiene para un hombre casarse actualmente?, no solo no te va a facilitar la vida como podía ser en el pasado, sino que te la va a hacer más difícil, y con posibilidades de arruinártela.
> 
> Lo que me extraña es que todavía queden hombres dispuestos.



El factor cultural es determinante. El mito de que "debes cumplir" haciendo X cosas porque es lo correcto, es muy fuerte.


----------



## Cachopo (2 Jul 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pues ahi esta, si ellos eligen por que ellas no?
> Si una mujer descarta a un hombre "bueno" porque simplemente es solo eso, bueno, aunque sea un muermazo con el que no tiene nada en comun o su fisico no le atraiga, "ejjjjjqueee todas van a por los chads"
> 
> Doble rasero, no?





Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pues ahi esta, si ellos eligen por que ellas no?
> Si una mujer descarta a un hombre "bueno" porque simplemente es solo eso, bueno, aunque sea un muermazo con el que no tiene nada en comun o su fisico no le atraiga, "ejjjjjqueee todas van a por los chads"
> 
> Doble rasero, no?



Puedes verlo como doble rasero, eso lo hacen hombres dañados.

Por ejemplo, a mi me ocurrio, involuntariamente pero me vi en esas tras una ruptuta en una relación de 6 años de estas que dejan marca y se tarda en curar.

Tambien es el propio sistema, nos puede ser tan difícil ligar a algunos hombres que si queremos tenrr cirtto exito tenemos que tirarle a todo...
Y de repente ha respondido al anzuelo alguien que para nosotros no es suficiente. No me refiero a detallitos superficiales sino a que tendrias que tragar cosas bastante gordas desde el principio, que por follar tras una larga escasez o por estar recuperandote de una ruptura si puedes tragar un tiempo pero ni de coña toda una vida.


También decir que las mujeres tambien se rompen...

Las mujeres primero eligen mal, y luego tras esa mala eleccion quedan rotas y van aumentando su mochila de malas experiencias con el tiempo que las lastra.

Los hombres idem. No somos seres de luz 

Por ejemplo es tipico que una chica de 15 quiera salir con alguien de 17,18.
Ese tio de 17,18 fue a su vez ignorado por sus compañeras con 15 años, y puede empezar la relacion con la chica de 15 en plan malote sin sentir nada especial mientras la chica de 15 siente todo y mas.

El chico de 15 que siente todo y mas por la chica de 15 es ignorado.
Al final el de 18 la caga o se cansa o se folla a otra, y la de 15 queda destrozada y herida, 
La de 15 no tendrá escrúpulos con los hombres porque el de 18 le ha jodido, el de 18 a su vez habia sido jodido con 15, y tenemos un pez que se muerde la cola.

Donde se inicia el problema? En que a la de 15 se le mojen laq bragas con el malote de 18 mientras su igual aprende que no importan nada sus sentimientos y que lo mejor es comportarse como el malote de 18.


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Jul 2022)

Con los años, biologia pura, el sexo me parece carisimo y puesto en la balanza no compensa
Afortunadamente , de momento y mientras pueda ser un secreto, salvo con las de mi mi familia directa las mujeres me son indiferentes y procuro no interaccionar con ellas, es que no me interesa su opinion ni sus supuestos problemas , creo que de momento eso no es machismo
Y me bajo a tomar un cafe porque quiero y puedo


----------



## galdubat (2 Jul 2022)

Hilo que haré llegar a uno de 15 años


----------



## Ptgv2 (2 Jul 2022)

Para que te vas a emparejar pasados los 30?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Buenas burbujos,
> 
> Os voy a contar aquí unas pildorillas de mi experiencia con las mujeres, recopilaré aquí unos cuantos consejos que he recibido, dado y aplicado y que me han ayudado a entender a las mujeres a lo largo de mi vida. Muchos de estos consejos han venido de aquí, del ático, de hecho. Antes de desvelaros la sorpresa: no, sigo sin entender a las mujeres. La diferencia es que mientras antes podría tener un interés en comprenderlas, ahora ya he desistido. Pero al menos tomaos esto que os digo como palabra de dios, porque estos consejos son válidos para cualquier hombre que se relacione con mujeres, sea ésta cual sea la relación que tengáis con ellas.
> 
> ...



Joder verdades UNIVERSALES


----------



## 121 (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Brillante


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad distópica aunque no lo queramos ver.
> 
> *“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible.”*
> 
> ...



Colega, no te soporto, llevo 5 multis y eres un completo gilipollas que no sabes nada de relaciones sociales ni de biología.

Ignorame y me ahorras el tiempo, pesao de los cojones, saludos a la viuda de tu tío.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Esa excusa es mas vieja que el cagar y se cae sobre el peso de que las mismas que defienden esa postura luego les parece de puta madre que en africa se procree sin control y lo de las ONG les parece muy correcto.



Nadie defiende la natalidad incontrolada en estos momentos.
De hecho, los países africanos también están haciendo esfuerzos por rebajar sus tasas de fertilidad. Disminuyen, aunque lentamente, en la mayoría de países subsaharianos. Casos como Costa de Marfil, Gambia, Kenia o Ruanda son significativos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pareces nuevo. Pues claro que hay más hombres, porque a la niña le ayudan. Lo de las empresas... Mira conozco lo público y lo privado. En lo privado multitud de casos en los que la secretaria se lía con un jefe etc. y asciende o es una protegida.
> 
> En lo público igual, pero además en caso de empate en un examen con un tío, como es el género menos representado (en la mía y en otras supongo) el puesto para ella. Eso por convenio. Después ojo con el lenguaje machista... Si te oyen decir coño etc. hasta te puedes meter en un lío. Ah...
> 
> ...



Alucinante es poco.
No sé qué tipo de cacao mental tenéis algunos que veis favores para los demás por todas partes.
Ya empieza a ser patético. Parecéis plañideras.
Yo veo a las de la limpieza (a veces a los, porque también hay hombres en el servicio de limpieza de ciertas empresas) y trabajan por igual. No veo que a nadie le hagan el trabajo o que ellas cobren sin trabajar.
Y sí, hay secretarias que se percuten al jefe, bueno, al jefe y al de producción y a lo que puede o se deja. Pero esas se ganan el sustento de otra manera, digamos. Y no son mayoría ni mucho menos. En todo caso, la culpa la tiene el que paga, ya sea con dinero, ya sea con favores.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Con los años, biologia pura, el sexo me parece carisimo y puesto en la balanza no compensa
> Afortunadamente , de momento y mientras pueda ser un secreto, salvo con las de mi mi familia directa las mujeres me son indiferentes y procuro no interaccionar con ellas, es que no me interesa su opinion ni sus supuestos problemas , creo que de momento eso no es machismo
> Y me bajo a tomar un cafe porque quiero y puedo



Pues mira... Yo he pensado en eso, y despues de tanto vivido y corrido, si algun dia me divorciara o separara de mi mujera, que de eso nunca se sabe y nadie esta libre, probablemente a mis 40 primaveras pasararia bastante de las tias... Y no por nada... Simplemente muu muy muy bueno tendria que ser el tema para gastar mi tiempo y mis energias... Cada cosa tiene su tiempo, hay un tiempo para cada todo. Y no tiene nada de malo andar de picaflor (yo lo hice en su tiempo y era su momento), sino que a ciertas edades en la vida ya estas para otros asuntos.
Si la gente llega a cierta edad sin los deberes hechos, no hay recuperaciones, si se puede hablar asi; lo que venga es obligatoriamente diferente.
Al sexo se le da un valor que no le corresponde, ni menor ni mayor, simplemente que no tiene.
Como dicen los usanos, 2+2=fish


----------



## lapetus (2 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> *Para la mujer, el hombre es un suplemento. En el círculo íntimo de la mujer, el hombre es un satélite alrededor de ella.
> 
> Para el hombre, la mujer es un complemento, un todo. En el círculo íntimo del hombre, la mujer es el centro de su vida.*



No es así.

Os han programado con unas normas sociales que haríais bien en plantearos quién las ha inventado y con qué fin.

El humano hembra está programado para relacionarse con los machos lo justo y necesario para la reproducción. Una vez ella se queda preñada del mejor macho disponible, se retira a criar a sus hijos. Por conveniencia se asocia con otras hembras, como las manadas de elefantas, que están compuestas de hembras y de crías.
La hembra de humano *no está programada para convivir con un macho durante largos periodos de tiempo*. Eso es antinatural y fuente de conflictos y de miseria.

El humano macho a su vez está programado para esparcir sus genes lo máximo posible. Le atraen hembras jóvenes y en absoluto es monógamo. Puede vivir en solitario o con otros machos. En las relaciones entre machos hay más lealtad, suelen ser grupos más estables. En un entorno natural *sólo algunos de ellos conseguirán aparearse. Como la hembra selecciona al macho, se dará el fenómeno de la hipergamia*: a la mayoría de hembras sólo le interesan unos pocos machos.

Esta es la programación del animal humano. Cualquier conducta en contra de esto causa "infelicidad".

En la actualidad ya estáis viendo cómo se está volviendo a la ley de la jungla: millones de machos "incels" sin acceso a hembras, millones de hembras que no acaban de encontrar al hombre que la tele le vende como "perfecto", hembras que se aparean con el macho alfa y luego parasitan a un beta proveedor, hembras que se apropian mediante divorcio de las propiedades del macho, etc.

Ante esto, al final se acaban formando bandas de machos que usando la violencia intentarán conseguir hembras a la fuerza. Y esto a su vez crea un entorno de violencia e inseguridad constante en el que no se puede poner piedra sobre piedra, es el estado contrario a la civilización.

Pero los amos del corral están interesados en que haya grandes cantidades de humanos conviviendo en ciudades ("corrales"). Entonces para ello se inventaron las leyes de "una hembra para un macho para toda la vida", válidas para la plebe (pero no para los poderosos, que se las saltaban). Os podéis leer el código de Hammurabi, o los 10 mandamientos, o lo que queráis de Mesopotamia. Todos esos textos están ahí para minimizar la fricción.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



Claaaaro que sí! Convertís a los hombres en unos eunucos y ahora venís a quejaros de que no somos hombres ni nada. Metéis morolandia a mansalva con vuestros votos sesgados a la izquierda, y los malos seremos los blanquittos heteropatriarcales cuando los moros os pongan el trapo en la cabeza. De qué somos exactamente culpables los hombres, palurda?


----------



## Agosto (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues en ese caso, perfecto.
> Ademas, nos estan educando en un marasmo de hedonismo y autosatisfaccion que les hace rechazar los sacrificios naturales de tener familia. Yo tengo una amiga que cada poco me esta recordando lo realizada que se siente sin tener hijos, viajando, y de fiestas y carruseleo con 30 y muchos... Sin que nadie de nosotros se lo pregunte. Si es feliz, pues mejor.



*Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta*


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> *Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta*



Exacto! Cuando alguien te intenta vender algo sin que nadie le pregunte, igual tampoco esta muy convencido de ese algo. O te quiere meter en un rollo piramidal


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

El amor de pareja no existe. 

Irrefrutapla


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En un mundo superpoblado y con crisis de recursos energéticos, ¿tú crees de verdad que la prioridad de la humanidad debería ser en este momento, reproducirse?



Mujer española detected.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Nadie puede refrutarlo.

podéis hablar de ello, tratar de describirlo, etc. pero nadie en elrmundo entero sabe qué mierda es eso del hamor de pareja


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

es como la gravedad del hezpasio de las galasias


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Nadie puede refrutarlo.
> 
> podéis hablar de ello, tratar de describirlo, etc. pero nadie en elrmundo entero sabe qué mierda es eso del hamor de pareja



Antiguamente era un contrato beneficioso para ambas partes... y sobre todo para los hijos; se creaba un vínculo afectivo y muy muy fuerte en torno a la familia.
Ya ves ahora, y si escarbamos un poquillo es todo a causa del sexo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Se puede describir la conducta en términos biológicos o hacer predicciones inclusive. Pero el conceto en sí es una figurasión etérea


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jul 2022)

Ha aparecido por aquí la perrapvta de @bice ?







RECORDEMOS, LA CULPA DE COMAN POLLA DE MORONEGRO EN LINEA ES NUESTRA JAJjajaj


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Joder verdades UNIVERSALES



Debo guardar tan valiosa información.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

una imagen sin realidac


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Hago cosas mas importantes, mi tiempo y mi mente es mas valioso en otras tareas.
> 
> Si yo trabajo 10 horas al dia y estoy pensando en proyectos y en el trabajo durante mi tiempo libre, y tu tienes un trabajo que consiste en tocsrse el chocho de 8, 6, 4 horas.. luego no me vengas dando la murga si la casa no esta como tu quieres, la acicalas tu a tu gusto y a mi no me estorbas.
> Y si todos hiciesen igual mejoe le iria al pais. De hecho mejor le iba cuando la distribución de las tareas era clara: tareas del hogar mujer, tareas fuera o manitas, el hombre.
> ...



Sí claro! 
han convertido las casas, la convivencia ,en un infierno.

Al no estar claro los roles se vuelve caótico.

imaginen en una empresa donde no hubiese jefes y todos los empleados estuviesen retándose unos a otros


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Debéis sacar el conceto de hamor de la ecuasión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

La más clara demostración de que lo que está pasando con las relaciones de pareja es satanismo....
Que la frivolidad con que se cambian después de haberse vinculado no lo haría nunca con su gato.

¿ Alguien se imagina a una solterona abandonando a su gato en medio de la calle porque el de la vecina es más bonito y se lo quiere quedar?


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Alucinante es poco.
> No sé qué tipo de cacao mental tenéis algunos que veis favores para los demás por todas partes.
> Ya empieza a ser patético. Parecéis plañideras.
> Yo veo a las de la limpieza (a veces a los, porque también hay hombres en el servicio de limpieza de ciertas empresas) y trabajan por igual. No veo que a nadie le hagan el trabajo o que ellas cobren sin trabajar.
> Y sí, hay secretarias que se percuten al jefe, bueno, al jefe y al de producción y a lo que puede o se deja. Pero esas se ganan el sustento de otra manera, digamos. Y no son mayoría ni mucho menos. En todo caso, la culpa la tiene el que paga, ya sea con dinero, ya sea con favores.



Pero tú qué años tienes... O eres muy joven, o eres mujer o eres progre o todo junto. Me vas a contar a mi lo que he visto después de rodar por bastantes empresas privadas y una pública... Claro la culpa la tiene el que paga... Bien bien... Ellas no tienen la culpa de nada nunca porque jiji me lo consienten... 

Creo que tú si que tienes una empanada muy grande y has trabajado poco por ahí.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Debéis sacar el conceto de hamor de la ecuasión.



El amor es, por definición, desinteresado.
Aplicando este útil filtro casi todo lo que se denomina amor a si mismo ya no lo es ni de lejos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...




Joder, me ha entrao jambre leyendo tu post


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Cuando dejas fuera de la ecuasión el conceto de hamor empiezas a ber las cosas por ti micsmo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

_*No codiciarás la casa de tu prójimo, no codiciarás la mujer de tu prójimo, ni su siervo, ni su criada, ni su buey, ni su asno, ni cosa alguna de tu prójimo*_.
«Éxodo 20:1-17».


Incitar a la población a robar la pareja a otros es satanismo, que actualmente se le llama marxismo cultural


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Parece que escapar del conceto de hamor es anatema o algo así, está quemao a fuebo en el selebro a base de pinículas. Pero la realidac es que no ecpsiste tal cosa.


----------



## rsaca (2 Jul 2022)

Coincido en casi todo con el OP. Salvo en lo de los animales. Perros y gatos NO son animales de granja. Son capaces de morir por sus amos, incluso de tristeza cuando los pierden, aún teniendo después quien los cuide.
Y subo la apuesta, incluso los animales de granja desarrollan relaciones afectivas, especialmente los que viven en granjas tradicionales. Que queramos cosificarlos para sentirnos más a gusto con nostros mismos al torturarlos no los convierte en cosas.
Pero la preferencia de las bigotudas por los gatos respecto a sus congéneres es algo antinatural


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

To lo que metéis en el conceto de hamor sus lo puedo de ejplicar de forma orgánica y hacer pronósticos sobre las condustas y cosas más alusinantes que ni se os pasan por la cabesa.


----------



## lucasgrijander (2 Jul 2022)

El olor a gato empieza a ser insoportable.

Y ellas convencidas de que huelen a rosas, con sus 20 kgs de más, sus arrugas y sus histerias. 

Ni sus madres las aguantan ya pero ellas se van a casar con Brad Pitt o con el príncipe de Liechtenstein. Porque ellas lo valen.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

son cosas simples como la dominación, la sumisión, la gratificación.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

El selebro de los ejclavosombis tiene la particularidac de poder imaginar cosas que no ecpsisten.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué ayudas recibe una mujer soltera sin hijos?



- Prebendas de parejas machirulas que: les pagan las oposiciones, el coche y los caprichos.
- Dominancia encubierta hacia los hombres gracias a las leyes de genaro. Cualquier hombre de este foro podrá decirte cómo sus parejas los han acusado de maltratadores heteropatriarcales en algún momento de su relación.
- Ayudas públicas a las agricultoras, a las "maltratadas", a las que tienen la regla, a las empresarias y hasta a las subsaharianas del Congo.
- No ser carne de cañón ni en las guerras ni en la mina.
- Etc, etc, etc.

Mira el porcentaje de los sintecho en cualquier país del mundo y entenderás por qué tener coño es y siempre ha sido un privilegio.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Jul 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Tengo un relato al respecto.
> 
> La vida es un tonel lleno de bocatas. Hay algunos bocatas más que gente que se los va a comer. Se llama "demografía". A partir de los 16 años -bueno, ahora mucho menos-, puedes comenzar a meter la mano en el tonel, y coger un bocata. Le quitas el papel albal, y ves que es chorizo. Lo vuelves a cubrir, y lo pones en el tonel. Cojes otro. Salchichón. Vuelves a envolverlo y meterlo.
> 
> ...



Me quito el sombrero. Buenísimo.
Como el jamón del bueno.


----------



## pegaso (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Estan por todas partes sin saber que hacer, deambulando como sonámbulo en la noche como si tuvieran aun 15 años. Si tan solo fueran conscientes de que lo que pretenden los sí homo de las "elites" es extinguirlas cuando acaben de ajustar el vientre artificial satanico y ya no las necesiten. Acaso ejemplos como begoño soplagaitas no les despiertan ninguna alerta? De verdad que no se plantean nada?
> 
> Y lo que respecta a perro/gatos una de ellas me dijo una vez que si su gato pudiera hablar poco menos que hablarían de filosofía, yo le conteste que si realmente pudiera se limitaría a llamarla hija de fruta, guarra, estupida, dame comida etc, no diría otra cosa. Se creen que los animales pueden amar y sentir como un humano y que no están con ellas más que por la comida como cualquier animal de granja.
> 
> En fin no es que sienta lastima por ellas ni me regocije con su desgracia sea dicho de paso, simplemente estan pagando el precio de sus actos de juventud, no es tan difícil entender como funcionan los objetivos de la vida. Yo solo soy un observador.



Eres un ser superior, por favor guianos.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> - Prebendas de parejas machirulas que: les pagan las oposiciones, el coche y los caprichos.
> - Dominancia encubierta hacia los hombres gracias a las leyes de genaro. Cualquier hombre de este foro podrá decirte cómo sus parejas los han acusado de maltratadores heteropatriarcales en algún momento de su relación.
> - Ayudas públicas a las agricultoras, a las "maltratadas", a las que tienen la regla, a las empresarias y hasta a las subsaharianas del Congo.
> - No ser carne de cañón ni en las guerras ni en la mina.
> ...



En cualquier trabajo donde haya mayoría hombres, un mujer es intocable. En mi trabajo (empresa pública) un jefecillo empezó a joder a una. Bueno, yo no lo vi, aunque conocía a los dos; pero un día la tía se puso a llorar y la empresa le dio un toque importante porque el tío luego era superamable con todos. En cambio acosos a tíos multitud y lo que se comunicaba parecía que eran "bromas" 

En una subcontrata de limpieza, uno fue denunciado por acoso sexual. En el juicio no se demostró nada y ahora le acosan a él.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (2 Jul 2022)

Entro digo:
NO SE PODÍA DE SABER
y me voy


----------



## Alma Khadija (2 Jul 2022)

Es por esto que existen los matrimonios concertados, lo cual no es lo mismo que forzados. Cualquier ser humano cuando madura se da cuenta que esa persona ideal que su pareja no existe más que en su mente y vas aceptando que los seres humanos tenemos defectos y que los ideales no existen. Esto es algo de lo que se dan cuenta los hombres después de varios desengaños, muchos aceptan nuestra naturaleza y defectos. En cambio, a muchas mujeres se las anima a no tener ningún tipo de autocrítica y pasarse no hasta los 30, sino incluso hasta los 40 con pensamiento de adolescente. Mientras tanto se dicen que son más maduras que los hombres.

No nos olvide que hablamos de un país donde hay mujeres de 30 años y que ya deberían haber tenido varios hijos haciendo cola para la pastilla abortiva en las farmacias y apoyando el aborto. Mientras tanto no se aceptan a si mismas y van disfrazadas de hombre. Eso si, que no falte lo de "señoros" y "machirulos" y todo financiado y promocionando por el Sodomita que le ría las gracias en su odio a la mujer. El cual es aceptado y propagado en los medios día sí y día también.

Que no falte el reportaje de Fatima, nombre inventado, niña de 14 años a la que han forzado a casarse y toda una mierda completa Luego no preguntan si el matrimonio de Fatima es bueno o no con el paso de los tiempo. Van buscando las agujas en el pajar para vender lo bueno que es el sistema occidental de tener mil novios y ser una ramera con todos, pero no se preguntan porque otras sociedades no han colapsado si tan malas son con la mujer. Todo ello promocionado desde los medios. Luego tienes a mujeres de 40 años infantilizadas, que no saben lo que quieren en la vida y no pueden encontrar pareja por las memeces en su cabeza.

¿Y tengo que sentir pena yo por ellas por el hecho de que soy mujer? No, ninguna, al menos antes en los países católicos, había un método disuasorio para evitar estas tonterías, la de enviarlas al convento. Claro está, que el miedo a parir es algo inherente de la cultura española. Un mensaje que no es nuevo y que se manifiesta en forma de muchos comportamientos patológicos. El rol principal de una mujer en sociedad es ser madre, solo se progresa si se respeta la maternidad por encima de todo.


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Nadie defiende la natalidad incontrolada en estos momentos.
> De hecho, los países africanos también están haciendo esfuerzos por rebajar sus tasas de fertilidad. Disminuyen, aunque lentamente, en la mayoría de países subsaharianos. Casos como Costa de Marfil, Gambia, Kenia o Ruanda son significativos.



Si, que se lo digan a los ceuties y melillenses


----------



## Cormac (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La más clara demostración de que lo que está pasando con las relaciones de pareja es satanismo....
> Que la frivolidad con que se cambian después de haberse vinculado no lo haría nunca con su gato.
> 
> *¿ Alguien se imagina a una solterona abandonando a su gato en medio de la calle porque el de la vecina es más bonito y se lo quiere quedar?*



Una de las mejores frases que he leido.


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108847



Jajajaja a eso me refería, me quedo con la imagen.


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Jul 2022)

Yo lo veo más simple, todo el mundo entra en el juego, pero los hombres es especial, cuando te la hacen una vez, vale, cuando te la hacen otra vez, vale... pero llega ya un momento que ya no quieres jugar más.

No se puede jugar a un juego con las cartas marcadas, para que 4 listas ( que son legión ), siempre ganen.

La única manera de ganar, es no jugar.


----------



## Alma Khadija (2 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La más clara demostración de que lo que está pasando con las relaciones de pareja es satanismo....
> Que la frivolidad con que se cambian después de haberse vinculado no lo haría nunca con su gato.
> 
> ¿ Alguien se imagina a una solterona abandonando a su gato en medio de la calle porque el de la vecina es más bonito y se lo quiere quedar?



Satán susurra cosas en los oídos de gente demente. ¿Qué se hace con esas personas? Por desgracia se les da importancia como eminencias para destruir a la sociedad moralmente. Lo decente es dejar a esa gente como lo que es y no escucharles. No desearles ningún mal, apartarlos en un esquina mientras se borra su influencia de la sociedad. En el caso de que se empeñen en convertirse en agentes degenerantes de la sociedad, aplicar la ley y destruirlos antes que su veneno llegue al resto de las personas, así como a las nuevas generaciones.

No hablamos de personas que por ser diferentes reciban rechazo, sino que hablamos de gente con un mapa de ruta y organizada para destruir a la sociedad y hacer daño al prójimo. En especial para hacernos daño a las mujeres día, si y día también. ¿Quién le ha dado poder a gente que sigue los mandatos de Satán y que, por tanto, son Satanistas? Cualquier susurro y pensamiento en contra de lo que quiere Dios para nosotros debe ser rechazado y hemos de buscar fortaleza en nuestro creador. No verlo como libertad de expresión. Si hay suerte, la persona confundida pedirá perdón y no volverá a decir tales tonterías. Si no la hay y sigue en sus trece, entonces deberemos aislarla por completo y si aún con eso demencia es completo habrá que asegurarnos si es enferma mental o maldad pura para decidir su final.


----------



## Mis Alaska (2 Jul 2022)

¿Te cuento un secreto? Ha pesar de haberse zumbado a media ciudad y unos cuantos malotes, ni de lejos ha conseguido disfrutar de lo que 'le prometían' que sería una vida disoluta de sexo y desenfreno. Más bien ha sido lo contrario, con cada encuentro sexual (me niego a llamarlo pareja) ha ido perdiendo un poquito de dignidad.

Un cristiano te diría que 'hay que tocar fondo' antes de saber donde está el cielo. Quizás se trate de eso, de tocar fondo (a base de polvos anodinos con gente que 'promete' pero poco más) para darse cuenta de que la verdadera 'salud' está donde ha estado siempre. 

Por supuesto que nadie te pide que te tragues semejante 'pildora'.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

y dejando al márgen to la movida de gatos y doritos, que pensáis que puede interesar a los que diseñan escenarios?

pensáis que el esclavozombi, cuando se siente superfluo, puede plantearse realizar conduptas que en otras circunstansias ni se plantearía?

qué tienen preparao? tocará ir una batalla o algo asina?


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Cómo se va ecpresar cada uno toda esa movida? haciendo daño a otros, dañándose a uno micsmo? se detendrá con violencia?


----------



## Alma Khadija (2 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108847



"No te juzgan" es la clave, por eso luego aparecen las putas esas escribiendo artículos sobre el Mansplaining solo por el hecho que un hombre de buena fe les ha dicho como cambiar una bombilla o el grifo del baño. Es de vergüenza estar en una comida con varias de esas rameras o al menos una y ver como por el hecho que no pueden ser el centro de atención soltar alguna parida. El problema es que son mujeres adultas y las seguís tratando como niñas. ¿La consecuencia? Se ríen de vosotros y luego son incapaces de ver que han metido la pata.

"Pobrecita, está oprimida" me dicen o "su marido no la deja hablar" y lindezas varias. El tema es que han de tener siempre la última palabra, incluso en cuestiones que no les incumben y sobre los que no pinchan nada. Luego no hay cojones por parte de los varones de mandarlas a callar o mejor aún, dejarlas en casa. En serio, que aburrimiento las cenas de empresa llenas de pedorras con incapacidad de pensar lo que dicen. Luego te enterás que son las mismas que no encuentra hombre y que a las semanas han cambiado de cromo o son incapaces de comprometerse. Eso sí, si no lo hacéis vosotros, entonces sois infantiles.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

¿Qué ley? Como no sea la VIOGEN, que me parece inconstitucional, las demás leyes son iguales para todos.
Y de la VIOGEN solo se podrían beneficiar, llegado el caso, las que están emparejadas. Las demás, ...


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué ley? Como no sea la VIOGEN, que me parece inconstitucional, las demás leyes son iguales para todos.
> Y de la VIOGEN solo se podrían beneficiar, llegado el caso, las que están emparejadas. Las demás, ...



Eso no es cierto. Hasta una lumi puede denunciar a un cliente por viogen desde el 2018. La violencia de genero ya no es exclusiva del ámbito de las parejas.

Patece que nos olvidamos de estas noticias:
Los ataques machistas fuera de la pareja se contarán ahora como violencia de género


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Bueno, viendo lo que hay por el mundo, más que privilegio, a veces debe ser una tortura. Imagínate ser la madre de uno de los muchos millones de psicópatas o hijos de puta que pululan por el mundo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Eso no es cierto. Hasta una lumi puede denunciar a un cliente por viogen desde el 2018. La violencia de genero ya no es exclusiva del ámbito de las parejas



¿Pero tú ves a todas las mujeres denunciando a sus parejas, compañeros, clientes, ..., día sí, día también sin ton ni son?
Que además, la mayoría de esas denuncias se archivan. Y que alguna habrá que vaya a joder al ex para obtener más en el divorcio, pero las que no tienen un vínculo de pareja o matrimonial, no veo yo qué puedan sacar con la VIOGEN.


----------



## jesus88 (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Aquí llega la primera bienaventurada, bienvenida seas a mi hilo. Revelaré un valioso consejo que siempre dieron madres y abuelas a sus hijas nietas y que yo siendo hombre conozco por circunstancias: una mujer no debe estar con muchos hombres porque lo más valioso para un hombre en ellas es su integridad; siempre debe apuntar al hombre con el que aspira a casarse y formar familia. De lo contrario que se olvide de formar una familia ordinaria, de ahí tantos divorcios actualmente y miserias, presentes y futuras.



siendo verdad, las mas listas golfearon todo lo que pudieron de jovenes, y luego pasaron a modositas para pillar un pardillo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero tú qué años tienes... O eres muy joven, o eres mujer o eres progre o todo junto. Me vas a contar a mi lo que he visto después de rodar por bastantes empresas privadas y una pública... Claro la culpa la tiene el que paga... Bien bien... Ellas no tienen la culpa de nada nunca porque jiji me lo consienten...
> 
> Creo que tú si que tienes una empanada muy grande y has trabajado poco por ahí.



O eres esto, o eres lo otro, o blablabla.
Ve al grano, argumenta.
He visto unas cuantas empresas, y sé tan bien cómo tú, de qué va el tema.
En la pública también estuve, y era la misma mierda para todos, todas y todes.
En la privada vi alguna, no muchas, que iba a por el jefe, e incluso a veces que yo creo que consiguió tirárselo. Pero son minoría, evidentemente. En empresas con docenas de trabajadoras es una de cada 200 la que consigue tirarse al jefe o que lo intenta siquiera.
Las demás, reman como todos, todas y todes.


----------



## B. Golani (2 Jul 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Es eso, da igual que sean más viejas y gordas, siguen pensando que merecen un principe azul, POR QUE SI, y esa locura hace que cada vez este todo el mundo más solo.



porkyolovalgo


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Jul 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> siendo verdad, las mas listas golfearon todo lo que pudieron de jovenes, y luego pasaron a modositas para pillar un pardillo.



No es esa la cuestión, la cuestión es que cuanto más promiscuo haya sido un hombre o mujer de joven más difícil le será mantener un matrimonio o pareja estable. Lo tengo totalmente confirmado con múltiples casos, acaba en desastre al poco tiempo siempre, son incapaces de mantener una relación, para ellos el afecto y la confianza ya no existen. Ahora se ve especialmente en matrimonios de 30 a 40 años que de jóvenes han guarreado todo lo que les ha apetecido y se piensan los muy ingenuos que van a mantener una pareja fija el resto de su vida. En fin, les han engañado y ellos se han dejado. No quiero decir ya nada de lo que será de la generación actual de jovenes.


----------



## NPCpremiun (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Este hilo será autodestruido en 5 minutos si no aparece ningun mensaje.



¿Como coño se destruye un hilo?, lo he intentado y no hay huevos, sólo borrarlo y ponerle como título "." lo que explica muchos hilos mierda con esas caracteristicas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

pero enfocaos en vosotrocs micsmos. Ellas no tienen vuestros problemos. No están protestando por eso ni nada, no parece que ese sea un problema para ellas. Sois vosotrocs los que chilláis mucho y no encontráis sentido a la bida. Cómo pensáis superar la movida?


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Jul 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Como coño se destruye un hilo?, lo he intentado y no hay huevos, sólo borrarlo y ponerle como título "." lo que explica muchos hilos mierda con esas caracteristicas.



Con una bomba.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (2 Jul 2022)

Jijijijijijijihihihihihihihijijijijijijijiii










Soy muy casta 











Jijijijijijijijijiji


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Lo de tener mugera tradisional y preñarla, conservar ese modelo y to eso es una movida de sentido de la propiedac de posesión básicamente, pa mantener una relasión de dominio.

Si no puedes lograrlo, estás castrado serebralmente.

ellas tienen otra configurasión un poco diferente.

Qué puedes aser?


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

ta claro que no todos pueden montar un harén con rotasión de conejas premium y una buena camada de cachorros y to eso que haría el hauténtico machio alfalfa dominador.

Puedes preñar a una prechiaro premenopaúsica polifokada y aluejo divorsiarte, eso es todo. y arrejuntarte con otra divorsiada que carga con cachorros de otro y esas cosas.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero tú ves a todas las mujeres denunciando a sus parejas, compañeros, clientes, ..., día sí, día también sin ton ni son?
> Que además, la mayoría de esas denuncias se archivan. Y que alguna habrá que vaya a joder al ex para obtener más en el divorcio, pero las que no tienen un vínculo de pareja o matrimonial, no veo yo que vayan buscando con la VIOGEN.



Eso es otra cuestión de carácter individual. Es decir, que que les apetezca o no. Pero la ley ya se aplica fuera del ámbito de la pareja. Y obviamente si no tienen en que apoyarse, se archivan... Pero el mal trago se lo llevan los que se lo llevan. Y en segun que sitios, si denuncian un viernes, sea falso o no, un fin de semana en el calabozo a pensión completa...


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> O eres esto, o eres lo otro, o blablabla.
> Ve al grano, argumenta.
> He visto unas cuantas empresas, y sé tan bien cómo tú, de qué va el tema.
> En la pública también estuve, y era la misma mierda para todos, todas y todes.
> ...



¿Argumenta? ¿Te lo estoy contando porque lo he visto y me dices que argumente? 

Si sabes de qué va el tema me das la razón. EVIDENTEMENTE no todas se tiran al jefe o están en un departamento con favores (si su jefe es mujer) pero yo he visto bastantes casos. Así que ya no hay igualdad. Te digo lo mismo que te decía....

Broncas y putadas a una mujer no se si he visto alguna. Creo que NO. A tíos las que quieras. Por parte de jefes hombres te digo. Mujeres jefas no he tenido.

No me cuentes tonterías. En una empresa con trabajo típico de hombre y con mayoría de hombres, ellas tienen un remo mucho más corto.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero tú ves a todas las mujeres denunciando a sus parejas, compañeros, clientes, ..., día sí, día también sin ton ni son?
> Que además, la mayoría de esas denuncias se archivan. Y que alguna habrá que vaya a joder al ex para obtener más en el divorcio, pero las que no tienen un vínculo de pareja o matrimonial, no veo yo que vayan buscando con la VIOGEN.



Otra vez con todas. Que no enredes a la gente. ¿Cuántas denuncias hay por parte de mujeres a hombres por lo que sea y cuántas al contrario? ¿Cuántas de una parte y otra se archivan? QUE NO HAY IGUALDAD


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Argumenta? ¿Te lo estoy contando porque lo he visto y me dices que argumente?
> 
> Si sabes de qué va el tema me das la razón. EVIDENTEMENTE no todas se tiran al jefe o están en un departamento con favores (si su jefe es mujer) pero yo he visto bastantes casos. Así que ya no hay igualdad. Te digo lo mismo que te decía....
> 
> ...



Lo de los trabajos es muy muy revelador. Pasa todos los dias pero como no interesa decirlo.
Mucha gente solo se queda con el lado "machista". Pero cuando esos mismos comportamientos les benefician, silencio total...


----------



## magnificent (2 Jul 2022)

OnlyFans y a meterse calabacines por el ano


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo de los trabajos es muy muy revelador. Pasa todos los dias pero como no interesa decirlo.
> Mucha gente solo se queda con el lado "machista". Pero cuando esos mismos comportamientos les benefician, silencio total...



"Uy tengo calor" A poner el AC aunque los tíos tengan frío. Si es frío a poner calefacción igual. Si hay que mover algo pesado, a llamar a un tío. 

Si estás mala vete a casa pero tú aguanta que eres flojo. ¿Broncas a mujeres por parte de un jefe cuántas? 

Y mil cosas más. Ahora lo último es no poder decir cosas que las ofendan por ser lenguaje machista. Aunque hables con otro tío. 

Las tías en empresas con hombres en su mayoría hacen lo que quieren. Y ojo, que denuncian rápido y a ellas si les hacen caso.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jul 2022)

El reloj biológico les manda señales de alerta cada vez mas grandes y UHHHH UHUHHUHUH se vuelven tarumbas si no tienen descendencia, las hormonas no saben qué hacer o cómo actuar. Ellas deberían estar cuidando hijos y como no los tienen adoptan gatos o perros. Pero "no es lo mismo".

Millones de vidas arruinadas.

Los hombres tampoco estamos felices en esta sociedad NWO, pero tenemos una mayor estabilidad mental, menos vaivenes hormonales.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El reloj biológico les manda señales de alerta cada vez mas grandes y UHHHH UHUHHUHUH se vuelven tarumbas si no tienen descendencia, las hormonas no saben qué hacer o cómo actuar. Ellas deberían estar cuidando hijos y como no los tienen adoptan gatos o perros. Pero "no es lo mismo".
> 
> Millones de vidas arruinadas.
> 
> Los hombres tampoco estamos felices en esta sociedad NWO, pero tenemos una mayor estabilidad mental, menos vaivenes hormonales.



Algunos, no lo dudo. Otros, empiezan a odiar a las mujeres por haberlos rechazado, caen en en esa obsesión que caracteriza a unos cuantos por aquí, y el resultado son posts como el tuyo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> "Uy tengo calor" A poner el AC aunque los tíos tengan frío. Si es frío a poner calefacción igual. Si hay que mover algo pesado, a llamar a un tío.
> 
> Si estás mala vete a casa pero tú aguanta que eres flojo. ¿Broncas a mujeres por parte de un jefe cuántas?
> 
> ...



Claro que sí. Es darse a la buena vida y cobrar por no hacer nada.
Modo irónico off.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Argumenta? ¿Te lo estoy contando porque lo he visto y me dices que argumente?
> 
> Si sabes de qué va el tema me das la razón. EVIDENTEMENTE no todas se tiran al jefe o están en un departamento con favores (si su jefe es mujer) pero yo he visto bastantes casos. Así que ya no hay igualdad. Te digo lo mismo que te decía....
> 
> ...



¿Que no les caen broncas a las mujeres por parte de superiores varones?
No sé en qué mundo vives. He visto CIENTOS, en todo tipo de empresas.

Venga tío, deja de decir barbaridades.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Buenas burbujos,
> 
> Os voy a contar aquí unas pildorillas de mi experiencia con las mujeres, recopilaré aquí unos cuantos consejos que he recibido, dado y aplicado y que me han ayudado a entender a las mujeres a lo largo de mi vida. Muchos de estos consejos han venido de aquí, del ático, de hecho. Antes de desvelaros la sorpresa: no, sigo sin entender a las mujeres. La diferencia es que mientras antes podría tener un interés en comprenderlas, ahora ya he desistido. Pero al menos tomaos esto que os digo como palabra de dios, porque estos consejos son válidos para cualquier hombre que se relacione con mujeres, sea ésta cual sea la relación que tengáis con ellas.
> 
> ...



RESUMEN : TODAS PARA VOSOTROS


----------



## carlitros_15 (2 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> O sea que en la actualidad las madres le dicen a sus hijas que follen a saco todo lo que puedan? No es eso. Lo que pasa es que antes a las mujeres se les explicaba la realidad de la vida. Que el pico de atractivo pasa rápido y que si no buscan un hombre joven con potencial con el que construir una vida se van a quedar vistiendo santos. Además de que se les enseñaba a ser buenas esposas y complacer al hombre. Eso de " que se dejen conquistar pero no por cualquiera, que elijan bien" es apenas arañar la superficie. Las mujeres ya no están hechas para el tradicionalismo y pasaran unas cuantas generaciones (hambre) hasta que esto se arregle.



Te has fijado que se ha eliminado en todas partes el cuento de la RATITA PRESUMIDA?

Ha desaparecido de todas las colecciones o antologías de cuentos. 

Había una vez una ratita que era muy presumida. Estaba un día barriendo la puerta de su casa cuando se encontró con una moneda de oro. En cuanto la vio empezó a pensar lo que haría con ella:

- Podría comprarme unos caramelos… pero mejor no, porque me dolerá la barriga. Podría comprarme unos alfileres… no tampoco, porque me podría pincharme… ¡Ya sé! Me compraré una cinta de seda y haré con ella unos lacitos.

Y así lo hizo la ratita. Con su lazo en la cabeza y su lazo en la colita la ratita salió al balcón para que todos la vieran. Entonces apareció por ahí un burro:

- Buenos días ratita, qué guapa estás.

- Muchas gracias señor burro - dijo la ratita con voz presumida

- ¿Te quieres casar conmigo?

- Depende. ¿Cómo harás por las noches?

- ¡Hiooo, hiooo!

- Uy no no, que me asustarás

El burro se fue triste y cabizbajo y en ese momento llegó un gallo.

- Buenos días ratita. Hoy estás especialmente guapa, tanto que te tengo que pedir que te cases conmigo. ¿Aceptarás?

- Tal vez. ¿Y qué harás por las noches?

- ¡Kikirikíiii, kikirikíiiii! - dijo el gallo esforzándose por sonar bien

- ¡Ah no! Que me despertarás

Entonces llegó su vecino, un ratoncito que estaba enamorado de ella.

- ¡Buenos días vecina!

- Ah! Hola vecino! - dijo sin tan siquiera mirarle

- Estás hoy muy bonita.

- Ya.. gracias pero no puedo entretenerme a hablar contigo, estoy muy ocupada.

El ratoncito se marchó de ahí abatido y entonces llegó el señor gato.

- ¡Hola ratita!

- ¡Hola señor gato!

- Estás hoy deslumbrante. Dime, ¿querrías casarte conmigo?

- No sé… ¿y cómo harás por las noches?

- ¡Miauu, miauu!, dijo el gato con un maullido muy dulce

- ¡Claro que sí, contigo me quiero casar!

El día de antes de la boda el señor gato le dijo a la ratita que quería llevarla de picnic al bosque. Mientras el gato preparaba el fuego la ratita cogió la cesta para poner la mesa y…

-




¡Pero si la cesta está vacía! Y sólo hay un tenedor y un cuchillo… ¿Dónde estará la comida?

- ¡Aquíií! ¡Tú eres la comida! - dijo el gato abalanzándose sobre ella.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Te has fijado que se ha eliminado en todas partes el cuento de la RATITA PRESUMIDA?
> 
> Ha desaparecido de todas las colecciones o antologías de cuentos.
> 
> ...



brvtal
lo recuerdo
pero jamas vi lo que representaba.


----------



## jorobachov (2 Jul 2022)

No sé si será cierto , pero lo que sí he notado , es que muchos hombres han despertado de la matrix del jenaro y que pasan de polifolladas y vejestorias con pérdidas de orina. Solteros de 40 hacia adelante que están satisfechos con su vida y que gastan sus recursos y dinero en sus pasiones y aficiones , y en alguna putilla de vez en cuando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Pa mí que las élites pretenden empezar a montarse harenes pa repartirse a las conejas. Y el resto serán castratis esclavozombis.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

De qué va to el rollo ese de polihamor y to la película que se están montado? eso a la plebe no le aporta nada de nada, sòlo si eres el hauténtico alfalfa con amplios recursos para la dominasión, en ese caso te puede congratular montarte el harén de conejas y una buena camada de cachorros


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Jul 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Te has fijado que se ha eliminado en todas partes el cuento de la RATITA PRESUMIDA?
> 
> Ha desaparecido de todas las colecciones o antologías de cuentos.
> 
> ...



Lo había olvidado por completo. Solo recordaba el título. Está claro que lo han borrado del mapa. Es una clara advertencia del peligro del malote y de las consecuencias de la vanidad femenina.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (2 Jul 2022)

Hay muchas que tienen el listón demasiado alto


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

El sueño de un hombre alfalfa dominador es tener un harén de conejas.

Qué pasa con eso? no sería vuestro sueño? por qué decís que el modelo de familia de no sé qué movida...el modelo que es lo máximo sería tener un jodido harén de varias conejas.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Jul 2022)

Si tenéis 30 o más os recomiendo que busquéis una tía de 18-20 y _con mucha suerte_ encontraréis alguna más o menos normal y pura, que no estará corrompida. Las de más de 25 ahora mismo están totalmente infestadas de mierda, ya son todas feminazis subnormales, muchas de ellas solteras inaguantables y muy subiditas, y muchas muchas otras separadas y/o abandonadas con larvas y absolutamente todas, unas PETARDAS.


----------



## Arconte (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...



Estadísticamente, y corregidme si me equivoco, nacen unos 105 hombres por cada 100 mujeres, y en España hay, en edad fértil, mas hombres que mujeres
Lo que ocurre es que en términos absolutos y por longevidad, hay mas mujeres que hombres, por lo que a priori lo tenemos mas complicado por números y que solemos ser menos exigentes, ya que nos puede bastar solo con sexo, pero ellas buscan algo mas y normalmente eso criba bastante
Change my mind.


----------



## westmadrid (2 Jul 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Así que una madurita que ha follado mucho, por desgracia no te da más placer con su vagina del que te puedes dar con la mano, con la que puedes regular hasta 1024 niveles de presión.
> 
> Así que o cede otros orificios o empezará a darse cuenta de que algo falla.



La presión de la mano es un mecanismo de 2^10 bits? Pajingenierismo de pro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

O no. Porque hay padres bastante buenos que tienen hijos más malos que un dolor de muelas, y al revés, padres muy malos con hijos que han salido buenas personas.
La genética a veces es así. No todo es cuestión de educación.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (2 Jul 2022)

Gran hilo, descacharre y aprendizaje a partes iguales.
Aportó mi granito de arena.

Hace una Año que deje el remo y me volví al pueblo.
Pues desde entonces ya me han intentado engargolar un par de veces, la última ayer.

Tengo un expolvo que sólo ha tenido que tomar una decisión determinante en su vida; elegir pareja ,es hija única en familia pudiente, sólo tenía que buscar un buen hombre y su vida sería por lo menos plácida y sin contratiempos.

Pues la retardada se juntó con un puto tarado que le curtía el lomo a diario, en vez de dejarlo tuvo un hijo con el, al poco tiempo las marcas son obvias ojos morados, labios hinchados.
La familia presiona y se separan.
Pues no contenta con eso en un encuentro que tienen la vuelve a preñar.

Llevan separados como 9 años y el ex la sigue y anda siempre controlando lo que hace.

Bueno al grano me entero el otro día que hay una especie de plan para juntarnos, ella ya le habia hecho un par de comentarios sospechosos a mi madre, pero no le había dado importancia.
Me llama un colega para ir a un concierto el fin de semana que viene, con la pareja de mi colega, una insoportable de cuidado con cara de oler mierda de serie y más fea que un dolor, y la protagonista de la historia.

Yo que ya me había enterado por otro lado del plan.Rechaze amablemente la invitación y me excuse con que tenía compromisos anteriores.

Imaginaros el percal, divorciada dos larvas y ex psicópata que la persigue a todos lados y está como una regadera.
Pues debe pensar que soy subnormal supongo, además está vacunada para que digan que Dios no castiga doble.
No es consciente de que ningún hombre que no sea un auténtico peinaanguilas de libro se va a acercar a ella, en su cabecita supongo que me veía como su salvavidas particular y yo la veo como lo que es un peso muerto que arrastrará hacia el fondo a cualquiera que se arrime a ella.

Me asombra ver que muchísimas lo consiguen incluso con hombres más jóvenes que ellas, tengo dos colegas que se juntaron con dos madres divorciadas 15 y 17 años mayores que ellos.Los ves por la calle y parecen sus madres y ahí los tienes felices.

Yo que los 41 ya no los vuelvo a cumplir y por desgracia no he querido o sabido formar una familia.
O aparece una chortina fértil, tradicional y con ganas de tener hijos.
O me parece que me voy a quedar soltero.
Follar, como dicen otros foreros, está sobrevalorado, los polvos no pagados por adelantado salen muy caros y acaban ocasionado muchos dolores de cabeza y soy un poco viejo para el MFH.
Nunca entenderé las relaciones de pareja sin hijos, las serias, en las que se vive juntos y se comparte vida, amistades, familia.
Tienes lo peor de los dos mundos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

Arconte dijo:


> Estadísticamente, y corregidme si me equivoco, nacen unos 105 hombres por cada 100 mujeres, y en España hay, en edad fértil, mas hombres que mujeres
> Lo que ocurre es que en términos absolutos y por longevidad, hay mas mujeres que hombres, por lo que a priori lo tenemos mas complicado por números y que solemos ser menos exigentes, ya que nos puede bastar solo con sexo, pero ellas buscan algo mas y normalmente eso criba bastante
> Change my mind.



Lo que se busca generalmente es un interés económico para garantizar una vida apacible y con pocos riesgos a cambio de sexo.
Otra cosa es mi caso: que tengas dinero y puedas pasar olímpicamente de esas movidas.


----------



## djvan (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Estan por todas partes sin saber que hacer, deambulando como sonámbulo en la noche como si tuvieran aun 15 años. Si tan solo fueran conscientes de que lo que pretenden los sí homo de las "elites" es extinguirlas cuando acaben de ajustar el vientre artificial satanico y ya no las necesiten. Acaso ejemplos como begoño soplagaitas no les despiertan ninguna alerta? De verdad que no se plantean nada?
> 
> Y lo que respecta a perro/gatos una de ellas me dijo una vez que si su gato pudiera hablar poco menos que hablarían de filosofía, yo le conteste que si realmente pudiera se limitaría a llamarla hija de fruta, guarra, estupida, dame comida etc, no diría otra cosa. Se creen que los animales pueden amar y sentir como un humano y que no están con ellas más que por la comida como cualquier animal de granja.
> 
> En fin no es que sienta lastima por ellas ni me regocije con su desgracia sea dicho de paso, simplemente estan pagando el precio de sus actos de juventud, no es tan difícil entender como funcionan los objetivos de la vida. Yo solo soy un observador.



Os han jodido la vida a unas y a otros..

os vendieron el carpe diem y que la familia no es importante..

La factura empieza a llegar ahora. Lo siento.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Gran hilo, descacharre y aprendizaje a partes iguales.
> Aportó mi granito de arena.
> 
> Hace una Año que deje el remo y me volví al pueblo.
> ...



¿Y si te enamoras de una que no puede tener hijos?


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Os han jodido la vida a unas y a otros..
> 
> os vendieron el carpe diem y que la familia no es importante..
> 
> La factura empieza a llegar ahora. Lo siento.



Hay familias destructivas, muchas.
No entiendo esta manía de sacralizar la familia. Hay familias que han jodido las vidas de muchas personas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Lo que se busca generalmente es un interés económico para garantizar una vida apacible y con pocos riesgos a cambio de sexo.
> Otra cosa es mi caso: que tengas dinero y puedas pasar olímpicamente de esas movidas.



Siento que no hayas conocido el amor.


----------



## Orífero (2 Jul 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Jo, si que guardamos rencores por las calabazas de la juventud ¿eh?
> Que pasa ¿tu no has dado calabazas nunca a nadie o que? ¿o a todas has dicho que si?
> Una mujer no va a decir "si" a todos los hombres que se lo pidan y no se va a ir con todos. Solo que unos encajan los golpes mejor y otros no los encajan nunca.
> Si alguien no te gusta, no te gusta. Pero todos los niñitos del patriarcado se creen con derecho a roce de cualquier tía que les guste, sin tener en cuenta de que esta es una persona y tiene sus gustos y preferencias igual que los hombres también las tienen. Que yo sepa nadie os va a acribillando porque elijáis novia que mas os interese entre la multitud.
> ...





Los niñitos del patriarcado no viven en un mundo de fantasía en el que cuando se quejan y dicen: "los feos tenemos derecho a gustar a las tías buenas y millonarias", acto seguido empiecen a promover en los anuncios y en la tele la feofilia masculina y a los buenifeos.

Y las mujeres no son mayoría en edades tempranas. Son minoría. En general son mayoría, porque en la senectud hay más. Pero en edades de interés, son menos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Siento que no hayas conocido el amor.



qué es amor? podrías ejplicarlo en base a una plausibilidac neurobiológida o algo o se trata de algo etéreo?


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Argumenta? ¿Te lo estoy contando porque lo he visto y me dices que argumente?
> 
> Si sabes de qué va el tema me das la razón. EVIDENTEMENTE no todas se tiran al jefe o están en un departamento con favores (si su jefe es mujer) pero yo he visto bastantes casos. Así que ya no hay igualdad. Te digo lo mismo que te decía....
> 
> ...



Me parece que no las leído la intervención del forero @damnit un poco más arriba. Por lo que veo, no te has percatado de que discutir/razonar con mujeres no lleva a ninguna parte. Y eso es exactamente lo que estás haciendo en este hilo. La señora diciendo con todo el papo que hay igualdad entre hombres y mujeres salvo la VIOGEN, que sólo puede aplicarse a parejas, feliz jugando la partida en modo fácil en su mundo de la piruleta, y tú intentando argumentar…

Lo curioso es que eres uno de los que han agradecido el mensaje de advertencia de damnit.



damnit dijo:


> *No intentes dialogar, razonar o argumentar con una mujer como lo harías como un hombre*. La mujer no está abierta al diálogo como un hombre si ella no lleva la mano ganadora. Del mismo modo, no le contarías a una mujer los mismos chistes que le cuentas a un hombre, lo cual me lleva al siguiente punto.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Me parece que no las leído la intervención del forero @damnit un poco más arriba. Por lo que veo, no te has percatado de que discutir/razonar con mujeres no lleva a ninguna parte. Y eso es exactamente lo que estás haciendo en este hilo.



No sé si el skywalker ese es mujer. Su vosotros lo decís... Pero puede ser un progre. Si he leído a Dammit


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

El amor es privativo de la civilización esclavozombi o se da en alguna otra hezpesie?


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y si te enamoras de una que no puede tener hijos?



Pues no lo sé, tiene que verse uno en la situación, pero puedo decirle que con una vacunada ni me lo planteo entre otras cosas por la posibilidad de que esté esterilizada.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (2 Jul 2022)

Mujeres que a los 30 prefieren a un male como a los 15 no tiene futuro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Pues no lo sé, tiene que verse uno en la situación, pero puedo decirle que con una vacunada ni me lo planteo entre otras cosas por la posibilidad de que esté esterilizada.



¿Y si el estéril eres tú?
Porque 41 años, no son pocos años.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No sé si el skywalker ese es mujer. Su vosotros lo decís... Pero puede ser un progre. Si he leído a Dammit



No puede ser otra cosa. Salvo maestro de troles, que no sería imposible. Pero vamos, mujer al 99.999%


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y si el estéril eres tú?
> Porque 41 años, no son pocos años.



Pues si me enamoro y resultara que no podemos tener hijos por que yo soy estéril, igual es ella la que se lo replantea.Pero para saciar su curiosidad si a ella le diera igual y aún así quisiera continuar la relación.
Cada uno en su casita y Dios en la de todos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Jul 2022)

amor es un conceto mu confuso y se cometen errores mu groseros usando ese conceto cuando se trata de comprender la movida

por qué no usar el conceto DOMINASIÓN?

así podemos de saber de qué tamos hablando


----------



## Sapere_Aude (2 Jul 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Te has fijado que se ha eliminado en todas partes el cuento de la RATITA PRESUMIDA?
> 
> Ha desaparecido de todas las colecciones o antologías de cuentos.
> 
> ...



El mejor comentario del hilo. Mis dies.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jesus88 (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> No es esa la cuestión, la cuestión es que cuanto más promiscuo haya sido un hombre o mujer de joven más difícil le será mantener un matrimonio o pareja estable. Lo tengo totalmente confirmado con múltiples casos, acaba en desastre al poco tiempo siempre, son incapaces de mantener una relación, para ellos el afecto y la confianza ya no existen. Ahora se ve especialmente en matrimonios de 30 a 40 años que de jóvenes han guarreado todo lo que les ha apetecido y se piensan los muy ingenuos que van a mantener una pareja fija el resto de su vida. En fin, les han engañado y ellos se han dejado. No quiero decir ya nada de lo que será de la generación actual de jovenes.



no te voy a contradecir pero conozco 2 casos de primera mano, que fueron muy golfas de jovenes, pero mucho, y ahora llevan mas 20 años casadas con el mismo y con hijos talluditos.


----------



## rupertaaa (2 Jul 2022)

Me quité de Facebook el día que una con 35 años soltera llamaba a sus gatos, "hijos".


----------



## opinator (2 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Aquí llega la primera bienaventurada, bienvenida seas a mi hilo. Revelaré un valioso consejo que siempre dieron madres y abuelas a sus hijas nietas y que yo siendo hombre conozco por circunstancias: una mujer no debe estar con muchos hombres porque lo más valioso para un hombre en ellas es su integridad; siempre debe apuntar al hombre con el que aspira a casarse y formar familia. De lo contrario que se olvide de formar una familia ordinaria, de ahí tantos divorcios actualmente y miserias, presentes y futuras.



Vamosaer.... ¿ Pero tú no sabes que el sentido común es machista, opresor y rancio y lo que diga la tele?


----------



## jesus88 (2 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El excedente de machos que siempre hubo a lo largo de las generaciones se enviaban a las guerras para exterminarlos .
> 
> Todas las hembras existen para ser madres . Es su razón de ser .
> 
> ...



todas es todas, hasta las loras.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Siento que no hayas conocido el amor.



No lo sientas, porque lo vivo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No lo sientas, porque lo vivo.



¿Qué vas a vivir tú si hablas de relaciones en términos comerciales?

Venga, a mentir a tu madre.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué vas a vivir tú si hablas de relaciones en términos comerciales?
> 
> Venga, a mentir a tu madre.



Jaja pa ti el duro.


----------



## bice (2 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ha aparecido por aquí la perrapvta de @bice ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108775
> 
> 
> ...



Supéralo ya, anda.
Certifico que el título del hilo es cierto, pero te lo explicará mejor @ATARAXIO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jul 2022)

bice dijo:


> Supéralo ya, anda.
> Certifico que el título del hilo es cierto, pero te lo explicará mejor @ATARAXIO



Perrapvta buena humillada te di, eh?

Estás desacreditada


----------



## bice (2 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Perrapvta buena humillada te di, eh?
> 
> Estás desacreditada



Sigo pensando lo mismo, y con cada babosada que escribes no haces más que darme la razón. A ver qué mujer se reproduce con un especímen de tu ralea.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jul 2022)

bice dijo:


> Sigo pensando lo mismo, y con cada babosada que escribes no haces más que darme la razón. A ver qué mujer se reproduce con un especímen de tu ralea.



Que si pequeña putita.

La culpa de los demás.

Desacreditada, fin. El SUBNORMAL de ataraxio al ignore por cierto.


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No puede ser otra cosa. Salvo maestro de troles, que no sería imposible. Pero vamos, mujer al 99.999%



Es un conocido farsante y embaucador del foro. No tiene ninguna credibilidad. Tuvo un problemilla, ejem, ejem, sexual con su propia madre suiza y quedó muy desquiciado. Hasta se me puso a llorar en privado un día. No le hagáis ni p. caso.


----------



## Vientosolar (3 Jul 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Es un conocido farsante y embaucador del foro. No tiene ninguna credibilidad. Tuvo un problemilla, ejem, ejem, sexual con su propia madre suiza y quedó muy desquiciado. Hasta se me puso a llorar en privado un día. No le hagáis ni p. caso.



Joder, pues dice las mismas cosas que las mujeres, jajajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

bice dijo:


> Supéralo ya, anda.
> Certifico que el título del hilo es cierto, pero te lo explicará mejor @ATARAXIO





rupertaaa dijo:


> Me quité de Facebook el día que una con 35 años soltera llamaba a sus gatos, "hijos".




A los bebés españoles se les abandona en orfanatos llamados guarderías.

A los pocos meses de nacer y sin haber sentido el amor de madre porque el artefacto satánico llamado biberón se lo da cualquiera ... son almacenados ya el resto de su vida sin que nadie les haga caso nada más que para chutarle leche o cambiarle el pañal.
El resto del tiempo en vez de estar en los brazos protectores de su madre mirando su cara ...
está mirando el techo y llorando pensando que está abandonado.

Ese período trascendental en la vida de cualquier vertebrado se llama impronta y determina su carácter y su temperamento .
También es cuando adquiere su identidad como especie y desarrolla el instinto maternal ( aunque sea niño )

La explosión de trastornos parafílicos convertidos en identidad - entre los que se encuentra la obsesión con la pornografía - son derivados de ese abandono.

Se saben las consecuencias porque desgraciadamente se han abandonado muchos bebés en épocas de posguerra y penurias económicas en el pasado.









El sufrimiento encoge el cerebro de los niños para siempre


Pequeños rescatados de los orfanatos de la Rumanía del dictador Ceaucescu muestran alteraciones cerebrales décadas después




elpais.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> todas es todas, hasta las loras.



excepto hormigas - abejas y ratas topo . 









La fascinante biología de la rata topo desnuda


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es










Han convertido a las españolas en abejas y hormigas que son hembras estériles . el feminismo es la implantación del marxismo más radical


https://www.cibermitanios.com.ar/2009/04/mycocepurus-smithii.html Los científicos comprobaron que cada hormiga de la especie Mycocepurus smithii es genéticamente idéntica a las demás, siendo la original la hormiga reina. Ninguna es capaz de reproducirse sexualmente, pero cualquiera puede ocupar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## propellerman (3 Jul 2022)

Hace 60 años, a Mari Pili, que era un 6/10 cómo mujer ( y gracias ), quien le ponía el potorro hecho moscatel era Pepe, pero eso le pasaba también a la mitad de las féminas del barrio, cómo Pepes había pocos en su barrio y en la ciudad entera en general pues Mari Pili acababa con Juan, un 5/10 como hombre pero que era trabajador, serio, responsable y buena gente, y ni tan mal oye

Llegó el divorcio, la liberación y emancipación femeninas, Mari Pili ahora es Aroa, Jennifer, Pepe es Cristian o Aron y Juan igual; pero la primera sigue siendo un 6/10, el segundo sigue mojando bragas y el tercero en discordia sigue siendo trabajador, serio, responsable y buena gente, y ya está; el primer problema es que ahora a la bigotuda del siglo XXI eso ya no le vale, el segundo es que el % de hombres empapabragas sigue siendo más o menos el mismo que hace 60 años y también a la mayoría de las tías les sigue poniendo el potorro hecho moscatel ése tipo de hombres; sigue sin haber para todas, y ni de lejos. Aún así nuestra bigotuda 6/10 no piensa conformarse, eso nunca; pero cómo dice una estrofa de " Dolores se llamaba Lola", 

"Que dura es la vida cuando vales lo que tienes"

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .AzaleA. (3 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Los hombres tampoco estamos felices en esta sociedad NWO, pero tenemos una mayor estabilidad mental, menos vaivenes hormonales.




    Sí, sólo hay que ver vuestra obsesión abriendo hilos de este tipo semanalmente. Ahora vete a un foro femenino, a ver cuántos hilos odia-hombres hay abiertos diariamente, *so frikis.*

Lo de parir niños os lo dejo a vosotros.

Buenos días.


----------



## bice (3 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A los bebés españoles se les abandona en orfanatos llamados guarderías.
> 
> A los pocos meses de nacer y sin haber sentido el amor de madre porque el artefacto satánico llamado biberón se lo da cualquiera ... son almacenados ya el resto de su vida sin que nadie les haga caso nada más que para chutarle leche o cambiarle el pañal.
> El resto del tiempo en vez de estar en los brazos protectores de su madre mirando su cara ...
> ...



Cuánto dura el periodo de impronta?


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

bice dijo:


> Cuánto dura el periodo de impronta?




Pues es una pregunta muy interesante que no tiene una respuesta porque todo esto se está descubriendo e investigando . 

Si no hubiese mucha discrepancia y confusión no podrían existir las guarderías que son el extremo opuesto a la crianza con apego. 







__





Somos marsupiales. Exogestación y neotenia. La última fase del embarazo es pegados a la teta de la madre. El bolso de las occidentales es el bebé fant


las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad adulta no se comportan de forma normal. ¿ qué es ser normal ? comportarse como nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos . Durante ese periodo el cerebro de todos los vertebrados realiza millones...




www.burbuja.info









__





El imprinting o impronta como base del aprendizaje social de nuestras mascotas | Clínicas Veterinarias Terán







www.clinicasteran.com









__





PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé


Joven autista de aspecto nórdico y atractivo es exhibido como un fenómeno de feria por el contraste entre su aspecto y su comportamiento .




www.burbuja.info









__





Efectos devastadores del padre ausente en la familia . el 40% de los niños en el mundo occidental , sus padres no conviven . La destrucción de las fam


Ya había una petarda en el hilo respondiendo que a pesar de que se separó ella le ha dado la mejón educación y ahora son triunfadoreh, a saber las mierdas que tendrán y los problemones que tendrán esos ya hoy, hombres y mujeres. Un gesto característico de la empoderada paticorta patria es el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Jul 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> siendo verdad, las mas listas golfearon todo lo que pudieron de jovenes, y luego pasaron a modositas para pillar un pardillo.



O no. Eso son tópicos.
Las hubo que se casaron jóvenes, tuvieron hijos; se divorciaron y comenzaron a despendolarse a partir de los 40. Conozco algún que otro caso.
La vida da muchas vueltas y cada caso es un mundo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Jul 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Sí, sólo hay que ver vuestra obsesión abriendo hilos de este tipo semanalmente. Ahora vete a un foro femenino, a ver cuántos hilos odia-hombres hay abiertos diariamente, *so frikis.*
> 
> Lo de parir niños os lo dejo a vosotros.
> 
> Buenos días.



Reconozco que me dan dentera los foros femeninos (solo leí algún hilo hace ya tiempo) porque en muchos de ellos no se habla más que de cotilleos o de lo mucho que le gustaría a muchas tener un churumbel y cosas por el estilo. Pero también es verdad que las tías no suelen odiar a los hombres tal y como se ve aquí. Como mucho se quejan de lo irresponsables o inmaduros que son y blablaba.
Pero esa obsesión odio-hombres, no la vi.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Jul 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero enfocaos en vosotrocs micsmos. Ellas no tienen vuestros problemos. No están protestando por eso ni nada, no parece que ese sea un problema para ellas. Sois vosotrocs los que chilláis mucho y no encontráis sentido a la bida. Cómo pensáis superar la movida?



Soy un tío, pero reconozco que muchos tienen problemas para asumir ciertas responsabilidades. Y también que, en una sociedad, un gran número de solteros o no emparejados es un problema para la estabilidad social, lo cual no ocurre con las mujeres. Dicen que es cuestión de control de impulsos. Un hombre con pareja controla mejor los impulsos y la agresividad, la mujer parece no ser tan agresiva o impulsiva. Ahora, también te digo que conozco varios solteros de cierta edad, y no parecen llevarlo mal. Tienen sus trabajos, sus vidas, no sé si más o menos aburridas o divertidas, sus aficiones y amistades y no parecen buscar nada más.


----------



## sonsol (3 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Soy un tío, pero reconozco que muchos tienen problemas para asumir ciertas responsabilidades. Y también que, en una sociedad, un gran número de solteros o no emparejados es un problema para la estabilidad social, lo cual no ocurre con las mujeres. Dicen que es cuestión de control de impulsos. Un hombre con pareja controla mejor los impulsos y la agresividad, la mujer parece no ser tan agresiva o impulsiva. Ahora, también te digo que conozco varios solteros de cierta edad, y no parecen llevarlo mal. Tienen sus trabajos, sus vidas, no sé si más o menos aburridas o divertidas, sus aficiones y amistades y no parecen buscar nada más.



Pues vidas tan aburridas como llegar de remar y no tener nadie a quien besar o hablar o tomar un café, irte a la cama solo, levantarte solo, desayunar solo ufff a algunos os gusta la soledad.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Jul 2022)

En esta segunda situación, la puerta estará cerrada


----------



## RDMS (27 Sep 2022)

Lol mi tía 48 años en Sants Barcelona un hijo por ovodonacion de in vitro y un gato peludo.Hace 4 generaciones se tenían 6 hijos me cago en dios


----------



## Big_Lanister (27 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Sí, sólo hay que ver vuestra obsesión abriendo hilos de este tipo semanalmente. Ahora vete a un foro femenino, a ver cuántos hilos odia-hombres hay abiertos diariamente, *so frikis.*
> 
> Lo de parir niños os lo dejo a vosotros.
> 
> Buenos días.




las consecuencias vitales de esta sociedad nos golpea mucho mas a los hombres que a las mujeres. No es que seais menos odia hombres, es que nuestra partida es mas dificil e injusta.

Esto se entiende no desde un punto de vista de perdedor, es que tambien ocurre desde un punto de vista ganador;

Cuando el hombre flaquea los golpes te vienen por todas partes, y si caminas por un terreno debil, no tienes la compresion que si podeis tener vosotras. Vale, pues ahora vayamos en modo ganador.

Cuando el hombre esta en modo ganador, resulta que tampoco puede bajar la guardia, porque la tia te puede buscar las vueltas si ahora eres tu el que no quiere compromiso. Ahi tienes futbolistas y famosos que reciben juego sucio por no querer nada.

A cristiano se la liaba en actos publicos una mallorquina con la que no quiso fidelizar, se la han liado en eeuu, y a saber que mas casos hasta el punto de que su primer vastago fue en un vientre de alquiler.

Mucha gente conocen en su entorno a un falsodenunciado, y casi nadie conoce a una victimica de "la lacra".


Como no va haber mas hilos aqui de esa tematica, si en cualquier cirscunstancia, tenemos posibilidad de perder todo.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Sep 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> las consecuencias vitales de esta sociedad nos golpea mucho mas a los hombres que a las mujeres. No es que seais menos odia hombres, es que nuestra partida es mas dificil e injusta.
> 
> Esto se entiende no desde un punto de vista de perdedor, es que tambien ocurre desde un punto de vista ganador;
> 
> ...





???? Menudo tochaco y reflote de hilo olvidadísimo....

En tu caso, no sé a qué viene esta victimización y quejas. ¿Quieres mimos?

Mira, está sociedad está llena de tarados y taradas dispuestos a machacar a gente inocente de toda condición, y también seres humanos con el corazón de oro.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, A tenor del reflote de este hilo: hoy he visto que otra compi del cole ha tenido baby hará un mes. Se lo había tenido bien calladito la muy superficial. Cero fotos con su barriga y sí algunas de viajecitos.

Y otras dos compis, de clase y curso, también están recién paridas o a punto; son treintenañeras. Se me hace súper raro verlas así, sobre todo porque se las nota como desnaturalizadas, escribiendo en el Instagram movidas sobre el amor que profesan a sus recién nacidos vástagos... Parece que quisieran comérselos, joder.


----------



## Little Big Gili (27 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Se me hace súper raro verlas así, sobre todo porque se las nota como desnaturalizadas, escribiendo en el Instagram movidas sobre el amor que profesan a sus recién nacidos vástagos... Parece que quisieran comérselos, joder.



1:25


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Sep 2022)

Little Big Gili dijo:


> 1:25




Pues esta señora dice cosas muy interesantes, e incluso de corte esotérico sin saberlo.

Yo siempre he sospechado que el embarazo, y todo el proceso que conlleva, es como un símil de la creación humana.



 


----------

